# Seguimento América do Norte - 2017



## MSantos (3 Jan 2017 às 12:08)

Sites de acompanhamento:

EUA:

http://nowcoast.noaa.gov/

http://www.wrh.noaa.gov/map/?wfo=pqr&obs=true

http://www.spc.noaa.gov/

http://www.nws.noaa.gov/radar_tab.php

Canadá:

http://weather.gc.ca/


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Jan 2017 às 20:56)

Bluefield..


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Jan 2017 às 22:55)

*Excessive rain, melting snow may cause worst California flooding since 1997*


http://www.accuweather.com/en/weath...-widespread-heavy-rain-in-western-us/70000459


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Jan 2017 às 23:15)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Excessive rain, melting snow may cause worst California flooding since 1997*
> 
> 
> http://www.accuweather.com/en/weath...-widespread-heavy-rain-in-western-us/70000459


*Atmospheric River Event *

https://weather.com/forecast/region...eric-river-sierra-snow-flood-forecast-jan2017


----------



## Orion (9 Jan 2017 às 22:14)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Atmospheric River Event *
> 
> https://weather.com/forecast/region...eric-river-sierra-snow-flood-forecast-jan2017






---


31.9ºF = -0.055ºC  14.5ºC (5.9ºF) acima da média


----------



## Orion (13 Jan 2017 às 00:32)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Jan 2017 às 21:07)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Jan 2017 às 22:37)




----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Jan 2017 às 15:47)

*#eustorm* ‏@EUStormMap  3 hHá 3 horas
Sergeant Altepeter shares this great image from #Fairbanks #Alaska last night during extreme #cold of -53°C! 22/30 #eustorm






UK Snow Updates, UK Snow Updates, SNOWGO EUROPE and 7 others
3 respostas9 retweets21 curtiram


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Jan 2017 às 16:55)

*4 Dead After Reported Tornado Hits Hattiesburg, Mississippi* 

https://weather.com/news/news/severe-storms-tornadoes-south-impacts


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Jan 2017 às 19:21)

Keraunos retweetou


*Joint Cyclone Center* ‏@JointCyclone  5 hHá 5 horas
Breaking: A tornado killed four people through the Hattiesburg area in the south central Mississippi early Saturday.


















1 resposta100 retweets43 curtiram




*Keraunos* ‏@KeraunosObs  1 hHá 1 hora
Violents #orages dans le sud-est des #USA avec #tornade destructrice à Hattiesburg (4 victimes). Photo aérienne de @dcl920





1 resposta11 retweets6 curtiram


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Jan 2017 às 21:40)




----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Jan 2017 às 14:24)

*SevereStudios* ‏@severestudios  30 minhá 30 minutos
*Here's today's tornado outlook. Via SPC: "A few long-track, strong tornadoes will be possible."*





0 resposta10 retweets5 curtiram



 

*SevereStudios* ‏@severestudios  41 minhá 41 minutos
*There is a HIGH risk of severe weather today for parts of south GA, extreme southeast AL, and north FL.*





0 resposta7 retweets2 curtiram


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Jan 2017 às 14:26)

*AMHQ* ‏@AMHQ  54 minHá 54 minutos
*#BREAKING Death toll rises to 11 from severe storms in SW #Georgia. Stay with @weatherchannel all day for storm track and new developments.*


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Jan 2017 às 15:44)

*Dina Knightly* ‏@ladypilot70  6 minHá 6 minutos
#TorCons are up to 9! That means a 90% chance of a #Tornado within 50 miles. Have a plan @weatherchannel @TheLift










0 resposta13 retweets2 curtiram


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Jan 2017 às 15:48)

*Could be the strongest storm in 7 years

Evacuations ordered as biggest storm in years moves into Southern California*

http://www.msn.com/en-us/weather/to...ars-moves-into-southern-california/ar-AAm5Ugw


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Jan 2017 às 15:53)




----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Jan 2017 às 17:44)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *AMHQ* ‏@AMHQ  54 minHá 54 minutos
> *#BREAKING Death toll rises to 11 from severe storms in SW #Georgia. Stay with @weatherchannel all day for storm track and new developments.*


*Update: 15 dead*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4145492/Mississippi-Georgia-storms-claim-15-people.html


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Jan 2017 às 17:56)

*The Weather Channel* ‏@weatherchannel  5 minHá 5 minutos
*NEW: Particularly Dangerous Situation #tornado watch in effect until 8 pm ET for parts of GA, north FL & SE AL*






1 resposta16 retweets6 curtiram


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Jan 2017 às 18:19)




----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Jan 2017 às 18:45)




----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Jan 2017 às 19:28)

*The Weather Channel* ‏@weatherchannel  2 minHá 2 minutos
*1:20 pm CT: Two recent radar confirmed tornadoes in AL, near Union Springs & east of Dothan. Red boxes are warnings.*





0 resposta9 retweets5 curtiram


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Jan 2017 às 20:23)

*NWS SPCConta verificada*‏@NWSSPC
*2:04pm CST #SPC Public Severe Weather Outlook #PWO concerning #flwx #gawx #scwx http://go.usa.gov/x9f4n

HIGH RISK has been extended south to include TAMPA now.  STAY VIGILANT!*


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Jan 2017 às 20:32)

*The Weather Channel* ‏@weatherchannel  2 minHá 2 minutos
*A #tornado emergency is in effect for Albany, Georgia. Seek shelter now! #GAwx*





0 resposta9 retweets8 curtiram


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Jan 2017 às 20:50)

*Freddy McKinney - WX* ‏@FreddyMcKinneyR  15 minHá 15 minutos
Massive tornado near Albany, GA! @NWSTallahassee @spann @severestudios





10 respostas182 retweets78 curtiram


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Jan 2017 às 22:09)




----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Jan 2017 às 22:13)

*aaron vaillant* ‏@Pro_Out_TM  15 minHá 15 minutos
Passing through heading back to Columbus to find homes and stores demolished by a tornado that just hit Albany, GA














1 resposta42 retweets18 curtiram


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Jan 2017 às 22:15)




----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Jan 2017 às 22:19)

Emileigh WALB ‏@EmileighTV 16m16 minutes ago
More
*BREAKING: Dougherty Co. Coroner Michael Fowler confirms MULTIPLE fatalities in today's Albany storm 
*
*Eight killed in tornado in Adel, GA *

http://www.9news.com/news/seven-kil...9914396?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter

*News 19 WLTX* ‏@WLTX  5 minHá 5 minutos
*More tornado deaths being reported in Dougherty County, GA (Albany) area. No confirmation on the number yet.*


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Jan 2017 às 15:45)

*NWS Atlanta* ‏@NWSAtlanta  13 hhá 13 horas
*We have issued a Public Information Statement on some of the confirmed tornadoes across central Georgia.* http://forecast.weather.gov/product.php?site=NWS&issuedby=FFC&product=PNS&glossary=1…


*The Weather Channel* ‏@weatherchannel  18 hHá 18 horas
*This weekend's #severe weather outbreak death toll ranks as the highest for January since 1969*: http://wxch.nl/2kkOuBQ





3 respostas124 retweets78 curtiram


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Fev 2017 às 18:41)

Parts of B.C. receive yearly snowfall average in 72 hours

Around 43 cm of snow has fallen in Powell River, with an astonishing 77 cm recorded in Chilliwack. It's estimated both communities have received their yearly snowfall average in 72 hours.

https://www.theweathernetwork.com/n...n-british-columbia-alberta-saskatchewan/79002


New snowfall warnings issued for B.C.'s South Coast in record-breaking storm

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/british-columbia/school-closures-bc-1.3968162


*Partes de B.C. Receber média anual de queda de neve em 72 horas*

* Estima-se que ambas as comunidades tenham recebido sua média anual de queda de neve em 72 horas.

Novos avisos de queda de neve são emitidos para a Costa Sul da Carolina do Norte em tempestade quebrando recorde*


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Fev 2017 às 14:32)

*Ryan Maue* ‏@RyanMaue  9 hHá 9 horas
Precipitation forecast across California over next 72-hrs is tremendous again ... another 6 Trillion gallons+ 11-13" liquid equiv in Sierra






4 respostas80 retweets88 curtiram


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Fev 2017 às 18:55)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Fev 2017 às 18:56)

*#FoxNews #USA Tornado inflicts major damage in New Orleans East, building collapse reported.*

*WATCH: Dramatic video shows tornado near #NewOrleans. 3 tornadoes have touched down in the area.*

*LIVE COVERAGE *

http://www.wdsu.com/nowcast


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Fev 2017 às 19:02)

~15,000 without power in/around New Orleans, mostly near where tornado hit on city's east side. #lawx

Resident in New Orleans East on Redwood St says this tornado damage worse than what he experienced in Katrina.

Longfellow Drive New Orleans East is torn apart from tornado.  That area was ground zero in Katrina. Heartbreaking.


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Fev 2017 às 19:10)

'Dozens of injuries' reported after tornado hits New Orleans http://viid.me/qluMyE 

Supercell circulation intensified as it moved into New Orleans East   #tornado #NOLA #lawx

Injuries and severe damage reported after tornado in New Orleans East http://via.wreg.com/dxGSu


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Fev 2017 às 19:18)

Retweeted Breaking911 (@Breaking911):

*Massive tornado hits New Orleans; Reports of multiple people trapped* 

RAW...


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Fev 2017 às 19:36)

*NASA's assembly facility E of New Orleans sustained #tornado damage earlier today. No word on extent of damage or if there were any injuries.*

*NASA's Michoud Assembly Facility damaged by tornado: NASA's Michoud Assembly Facility in New Orleans is currently...*


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Fev 2017 às 20:09)

Tornado blew exterior wall off the ladies' restroom at USDA National Finance Office in New Orleans. @WWLTV

Debris, downed trees and building damage at USDA building at Michoud. @WWLTV

2 Dupuy warehouses hit by tornado 3 miles apart. Jack Reacher filmed here but buildings empty today. @WWLTV

Dupuy Storage facility near NASA Michoud totally ravaged by tornado. @WWLTV


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Fev 2017 às 20:21)

*UPDATE:  At least 15 injured in wake of New Orleans East tornado, hospitals say.*

*Massive tornado slams #NewOrleans. The same system now taking aim at  #Florida.  Full coverage on #Fox35 at 5 p.m.*


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Fev 2017 às 20:36)

*If the New Orleans East #tornado gets an EF-3 rating or greater, would be a first in the record books for Orleans Parish. #LAwx*


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Fev 2017 às 23:44)

*wxcharts* ‏@wxcharts  3 hHá 3 horas
*Very tricky morning rush hour for parts of Northeastern USA Thursday as #noreaster hits*: http://wxcharts.eu










0 resposta0 retweet0 curtiu


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Fev 2017 às 23:45)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Fev 2017 às 23:53)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Fev 2017 às 23:55)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Fev 2017 às 17:03)

*BNO News* ‏@BNONews  44 minHá 44 minutos
*A ground stop has been issued at John F. Kennedy International Airport in New York due to snowstorm*


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Fev 2017 às 21:41)

*Watch: People are witnessing thunder snow across New England *

https://www.boston.com/weather/loca...re-witnessing-thunder-snow-across-new-england


----------



## lserpa (13 Fev 2017 às 13:40)

Barragem na Califórnia em risco de ceder. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## slbgdt (13 Fev 2017 às 18:57)

lserpa disse:


> Barragem na Califórnia em risco de ceder.
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk



Não é a barragem em si mas sim o descarregador de cheia.
Essa imagem é apenas o descarregador de emergência.
Nunca tinha sido usado.
Mas antes disso limparam a zona por onde a água ia correr.
O problema é que na sexta feira a conduta do descarregador de cheia literalmente partiu se.
Apesar disso continua a ser usada e a provocar erosão.


----------



## Orion (13 Fev 2017 às 19:56)

O lago Oroville está completamente cheio e 148% acima da média histórica. 

https://twitter.com/i/web/status/830504200073154560


Os custos da reparação estão entre os 100 e os 200 milhões.

Os próximos dias serão críticos. Vem aí mais chuva.


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Fev 2017 às 20:13)




----------



## Orion (13 Fev 2017 às 21:57)




----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Fev 2017 às 22:55)

*LIVE STREAM: Oroville Dam Spillway Imminent Failure Live Coverage - earlier footage*
*
*


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Fev 2017 às 23:04)

*Here's the nightmare scenario at Oroville Dam that officials are fighting to prevent*
Rong-Gong Lin II, Raoul Rañoa and Chris MegerianContact Reporters


Any dam engineer would be terrified of this nightmare scenario — the possible collapse of a retaining wall in California’s second largest reservoir. 

That’s the prospect officials faced when they ordered more than 100,000 people evacuated downstream of the nation’s tallest dam Sunday.


FROM OUR PARTNERS:188,000 Told to Evacuate in California Over Warnings the Country's Tallest Dam …
It occurred insidiously: a pocket of erosion that crept ever closer to a low concrete wall that was supposed to be the last, best defense against disaster.

The threatened concrete structure, called a weir, was designed as an emergency escape route of sorts for rapidly rising waters at swollen Lake Oroville. By allowing some water to spill over its shoulders, the concrete wall would relieve tremendous pressure building on Oroville Dam itself, which is located nearby. 

This concrete wall is the key feature of Lake Oroville’s emergency spillway, and it had never been used since the dam was completed in 1968. This last weekend was its first test, however, after erosion caused major damage to the facility’s main spillway. 





An aerial view shows damage at the emergency spillway at Lake Oroville. (Rich Pedroncelli / Associated Press)
It wasn’t long after water began flowing over the weir, however, that the emergency spillway revealed a major weakness: An area of earth downhill from the weir had begun to erode and was creeping uphill, closer to the concrete wall.  

If enough earth washed away, the hole would undermine the wall and breach it, releasing a 30-foot-wall of water on the valley below. 

In other words, millions of gallons of uncontrolled water would begin to pour down the Feather River, the largest tributary to California’s largest river, the Sacramento, overwhelming towns along its banks. 

“Imagine the little Dutch kid with the finger in the dike,” said Chris Orrock, spokesman for the California Department of Water Resources. In the story, the child saves the countryside by plugging up the hole that keeps water from rushing in to flood the region.

“Once the erosion hits the water, then it’s uncontrolled,” Orrock said. “And when that starts flowing, you can’t stop it.”

Fortunately, within about 90 minutes after state water officials decided to dramatically accelerate the draining of water through Lake Oroville’s damaged main spillway, the erosion on the emergency spillway slowed down.  

By late Sunday night, the lake’s water level had fallen below the weir and was no longer flowing over the emergency spillway. The erosion had stopped. 

_Los Angeles Times staff writers Lin reported from San Francisco, Rañoa from Los Angeles and Megerian from Oroville, Calif. _
http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ln-oroville-dam-how-20170213-story.html


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Fev 2017 às 23:38)




----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Fev 2017 às 23:45)

WALNUT GROVE, Calif. (KCRA) —

Residents in the Tyler Island area, which is south of Walnut Grove, are being urged to evacuate because an area levee could fail, Sacramento County Water Resources spokesman Matt Robinson said.


http://www.kcra.com/article/levee-breach-leads-to-evacuation-of-tyler-island-homes/8775637


----------



## lserpa (13 Fev 2017 às 23:58)

slbgdt disse:


> Não é a barragem em si mas sim o descarregador de cheia.
> Essa imagem é apenas o descarregador de emergência.
> Nunca tinha sido usado.
> Mas antes disso limparam a zona por onde a água ia correr.
> ...



Estava a generalizar a situação, tal como todos os medias. Mas sim é descarregador de emergência... o qual já está bem mal tratado...!


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (14 Fev 2017 às 18:12)

A situação é má. Os 2 escoamentos têm problemas estruturais e a previsão não é boa:






A integridade estrutural da barragem está em risco se o escoamento principal continuar a ser esforçado (e vai ter que ser). Uma falha catastrófica da barragem é uma possibilidade em aberto.

O lago Oroville é o 2º maior reservatório da Califórnia. Problemas relacionados com ele trarão enormes prejuízos económicos.

A infraestrutura dos EUA está em mau estado. O caso de Oroville dificilmente será único.



> *1) Dams are still hazardous: *The ASCE estimates that there are now 13,991 dams classified as "high hazard," meaning that if they fail, people might die. Yes, this really can happen: In 2010, the Iowa Lake Delhi dam caused $120 million in damage and swept away dozens of homes when it failed during a heavy rainstorm. Many of these high-hazard dams are now quite old.



---


----------



## criz0r (14 Fev 2017 às 18:48)

Orion disse:


> Uma falha catastrófica da barragem é uma possibilidade em aberto.



Sem dúvida, estamos a falar da maior Barragem dos EUA. A albufeira do Rio Oroville é enorme, não dá para imaginar as consequências de um potencial colapso desta Barragem.


----------



## Orion (14 Fev 2017 às 19:26)

criz0r disse:


> Sem dúvida, estamos a falar da *maior* Barragem dos EUA.



Mais alta.

Como certamente terás mais perspetiva que eu: o lago Oroville (o rio chama-se Feather) e o Alqueva são basicamente a mesma coisa em termos de armazenamento:











Claro que Oroville tem para aí uns 230 metros de altura e o Alqueva não chega aos 100.


----------



## Orion (14 Fev 2017 às 22:07)




----------



## criz0r (15 Fev 2017 às 11:37)

@Orion muito obrigado! Andei ontem à noite à procura dos dados relativamente a esta Barragem e não consegui encontrar, se não estou em erro a de Oroville a mais alta e a de Hoover no Nevada a mais larga.
Creio que o que pode diferenciar esta Barragem da do Alqueva tirando a diferença de altura é talvez a extensão da Albufeira, embora olhando ao GMaps me pareçam idênticas. A albufeira do Alqueva é algo impressionante, basta frisar que é o "maior lago artificial da Europa", seria no mínimo curioso e ao mesmo tempo Arrepiante imaginar a Barragem do Alqueva nesta situação. Esperemos que nunca aconteça.

Só para se ter uma noção:
*
Oroville*







*Alqueva*


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Fev 2017 às 15:53)

*Oroville Dam pictures: The most DEVASTATING photos of the spillway damage and evacuations*
*http://www.express.co.uk/news/world...ng-photos-photographs-spillway-evacuation-dam*


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Fev 2017 às 16:26)

Rain forecast for Thursday #oroville #Dam #Erosion will worsen if #Emergency #Spillway is used http://ahijackedlife.com/rain-forec...on-will-worsen-if-emergency-spillway-is-used/ … via @enki74

Spread the word to your #GabFam in #California Rain forecast for Thursday #oroville #Dam #Erosion wi... https://gab.ai/Telesti/posts/5211923


----------



## Orion (15 Fev 2017 às 16:32)

No início havia muita informação enganosa acerca desta situação. Até publiquei um gráfico que agora não publicaria. Aqui fica um mais esclarecedor:


Como é habitual há muito populismo bacoco por aí:


A infraestrutura dos EUA está toda má. Não é só na Califórnia.

Novamente... no que concerne a esta barragem há poucas opções e são todas más. Vai-se escolher a menos má (usar o escoamento principal) e esperar pelo melhor. Se a água subir demasiado tenho as minhas dúvidas acerca da eficiência das pedras no escoamento de emergência. Especialmente se o escoamento principal for poupado.

A Califórnia é afetada por um anticiclone teimoso e por rios atmosféricos vigorosos. Daí que possa alternar - como o fez - entre secas castigadoras e cheias recorde.


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Fev 2017 às 16:35)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Fev 2017 às 16:44)

*Jaime Ruiz*‏@JaimeRuiz32
*Oroville dam currently at 879.02 projected to reach 872.62 by midnight tonight. That's about 27 feet. We needed to reach 50th feet.*


----------



## Orion (15 Fev 2017 às 16:47)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Jaime Ruiz*‏@JaimeRuiz32
> *Oroville dam currently at 879.02 projected to reach 872.62 by midnight tonight. That's about 27 feet. We needed to reach 50th feet.*



Aparentemente os técnicos queriam reduzir o nível da água em 50 pés, 15 metros, até à chegada da próxima tempestade mas só chegaram a metade  23 pés, 7 metros (ou 27 dependendo da fonte). Estão a ser despejados 100000 pés cúbicos de água por segundo  2900 metros cúbicos por segundo.

Estão também a ser colocadas 1200 toneladas de rocha (e cimento) por hora no escoamento de emergência.


Faltam poucas horas para a chegada da chuva. 1.00'' (inch)  25.4 mms.


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Fev 2017 às 17:19)

*Ryan Maue* ‏@RyanMaue  14 de fev
*Entire state of California forecast to receive on average 3-inches of precipitation (if snow, liquid equiv) during next 7-days.*














3 respostas41 retweets27 curtiram


----------



## criz0r (15 Fev 2017 às 17:23)

Portanto, a avaliar pelas previsões são cerca de 163mm previstos para os próximos dias na região.
@Orion de acordo com esse esquema que colocas-te avizinham-se horas muito complicadas, veremos até que ponto a saída de emergência consegue suster a pressão da água sem ocorrer erosão.


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Fev 2017 às 17:24)

*The Weather Channel* ‏@weatherchannel  4 hHá 4 horas
#Severe weather threat for parts of the Southeast, w/ a TOR:CON of 3 for E. #Georgia & NE #Florida...we break down the forecast NOW on @AMHQ





1 resposta42 retweets44 curtiram


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Fev 2017 às 17:25)

*The Weather Channel* ‏@weatherchannel  3 minHá 3 minutos
Tornado Warning for Berkeley County in SC until 12:45 PM EST http://www.weather.com/weather/alerts/localalerts/l/29406?phenomena=TO&significance=W&areaid=SCC015&office=KCHS&etn=0008…

*The Weather Channel* ‏@weatherchannel  27 minHá 27 minutos
Tornado Warning for Berkeley and Dorchester Counties in SC until 12:30 PM EST http://www.weather.com/weather/alerts/localalerts/l/29406?phenomena=TO&significance=W&areaid=SCC035&office=KCHS&etn=0007…

*The Weather Channel* ‏@weatherchannel  29 minHá 29 minutos
Tornado Warning for Brunswick County in NC until 12:45 PM EST http://www.weather.com/weather/alerts/localalerts/l/28404?phenomena=TO&significance=W&areaid=NCC019&office=KILM&etn=0002…


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Fev 2017 às 17:29)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Fev 2017 às 18:33)

*Oroville Dam live updates: Latest forecasts, maps, warnings and evacuations*

http://www.express.co.uk/news/world...est-forecasts-warnings-evacuations-California


----------



## Orion (15 Fev 2017 às 18:40)

criz0r disse:


> Portanto, a avaliar pelas previsões são cerca de 163mm previstos para os próximos dias na região.
> @Orion de acordo com esse esquema que colocas-te avizinham-se horas muito complicadas, veremos até que ponto a saída de emergência consegue suster a pressão da água sem ocorrer erosão.



Não é só a chuva que cai na localidade. O problema é a água que vem das montanhas.


Devido ao seu tamanho ver qualquer coisa na NOAA é uma complicação tremenda:

http://www.wrh.noaa.gov/map/?wfo=lox&obs=true

O WU e o twitter são mais que suficientes para os curiosos.

O Lago Oroville ainda está a 92% da sua capacidade.

https://cdec.water.ca.gov/cdecapp/resapp/resDetailOrig.action?resid=ORO

Acho que o regresso da população foi para evitar grandes transtornos políticos e sociais. As pessoas estão avisadas de que pode ser necessário evacuar novamente. Obviamente que os políticos evitarão dizer o quão grave é a situação. Mas também acho que algumas pessoas não vão querer sair de casa da próxima vez.






No norte do estado o pior da chuva vai afetar a zona da barragem. No sul da Califórnia a precipitação prevista também vai criar muitos problemas.


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Fev 2017 às 18:40)

*Jamie W* ‏@JmeDubya  44 minHá 44 minutos
O*roville Dam New concern major cracks in hill N of main spillway How endangered is the spillway? Diversion pond?*











1 resposta6 retweets8 curtiram


*Jamie W* ‏@JmeDubya  57 minHá 57 minutos
#*Oroville** New concern for me this morning A very large set of cracks developing on hillside N of orig spillway break*





4 respostas5 retweets2 curtiram


----------



## Orion (15 Fev 2017 às 18:48)

Orion disse:


> Não é só a chuva que cai na localidade. O problema é a água que vem das montanhas.



Acrescento que o modelo (GFS) pode estar a subestimar a chuva orográfica. Ninguém estava à espera que a barragem enchesse tão depressa como fez. E isso pode ocorrer novamente.

Está-se em território desconhecido. A barragem pode ter danos desconhecidos e está a ser sujeita a forças extremas.


----------



## criz0r (15 Fev 2017 às 18:58)

Orion disse:


> Não é só a chuva que cai na localidade. O problema é a água que vem das montanhas.
> 
> 
> Devido ao seu tamanho ver qualquer coisa na NOAA é uma complicação tremenda:
> ...



Sim, uma quota parte da água retida na Barragem é fruto das tempestades de neve e consequente degelo que têm assolado nas ultimas semanas a Califórnia (Na região Montanhosa).



> Acho que o regresso da população foi para evitar grandes transtornos políticos e sociais.



Não poderia concordar mais.


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Fev 2017 às 20:20)

Some of these storms will have deeper tap of moisture, or atmospheric river, capable of producing at least a period of heavy rain, mountain snow and elevated snow levels.

Wednesday and Thursday: Wettest in Pacific Northwest, northern California generally north of I-80; snow levels moderately high, then falling

Friday and Saturday: Heavy rain threat for Southern California; flash flooding, debris flows/mudslides likely; heavy Sierra, Southern California mountain snow

Monday through next Wednesday: Potential prolonged northern California heavy rain/mountain snow with snow levels lowering Tuesday/next Wednesday; Colder/lower snow levels in the Pacific Northwest

https://weather.com/forecast/regional/news/california-record-wet-water-year-forecast-feb2017


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Fev 2017 às 22:12)




----------



## Orion (15 Fev 2017 às 22:53)

Lá vem a chuva:








---



Se eu vivesse lá levaria esta informação com um grão de sal...


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Fev 2017 às 23:36)

*#OrovilleDam watershed forecast to get .75" to 1.25" rain Thursday.  With 100k cfs outflow, minimal (if any) rise in lake is likely...*

*Correx: Up to 12 inches of rainfall over the next *10* days in the #LakeOroville catchment basin. Already 221% of normal.

Not good.*

*Levee road West Sacramento already flooded #OrovilleDam #OrovilleSpillway*


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Fev 2017 às 16:37)




----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Fev 2017 às 16:46)

*Southern California Bracing For Heaviest Rain Event in 6 Years; Flood Watches Posted For Los Angeles, San Diego*

https://weather.com/forecast/regional/news/california-record-wet-water-year-forecast-feb2017


----------



## srr (16 Fev 2017 às 16:46)

Sr. Luis METEO 3 , os post que coloca dizem Loading Tweet...

E como tal não Abrem? 

Como abrir ?


----------



## Orion (16 Fev 2017 às 18:34)

srr disse:


> Sr. Luis METEO 3 , os post que coloca dizem Loading Tweet...
> 
> E como tal não Abrem?
> 
> Como abrir ?



Está tudo atualizado no dispositivo?


----------



## Orion (16 Fev 2017 às 18:41)

Quanto mais se avança pior fica a previsão:











É o expresso ananás em ação:


----------



## Orion (16 Fev 2017 às 18:44)

Ontem o lago Oroville estava nos 88%. A chuva mais intensa ainda vai demorar, facilitando a tarefa dos engenheiros.

Contudo, a chuva contínua continuará a pressionar as outras inúmeras barragens e barreiras. Mais cedo ou mais tarde certamente irão aparecer algumas brechas e inundações.

*Engineers have been using 'patch and pray' techniques to repair Oroville Dam for YEARS as shocking pictures show the scale of the erosion caused by huge hole opened up in the spillway*


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Fev 2017 às 18:52)

srr disse:


> Sr. Luis METEO 3 , os post que coloca dizem Loading Tweet...
> 
> E como tal não Abrem?
> 
> Como abrir ?


Para mim abrem...


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Fev 2017 às 20:08)

*NEWS
California Department of Water Resourcesis going to reduce water output from Oroville Dam Spillway to 80K*... http://fb.me/7vfrOrRPH


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Fev 2017 às 17:04)




----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Fev 2017 às 19:24)

* If Oroville Dam Failed, People Likely Stuck *

The state Department of Water Resources informed federal dam regulators that local emergency officials “do not believe there is enough time to perform evacuations in the communities immediately downstream of the dam during a sudden failure,” according to a Feb. 8, 2011, letter reviewed by The Associated Press.

Absent “significant” advance warning, emergency responders instead would likely withdraw to safer ground and prepare for victims, said the same letter by the Federal Energy Regulatory Commission, which oversees safety of hydroelectric dams, in a summary of the state’s conclusions.

http://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/2017/02/17/ap-exclusive-if-oroville-dam-failed-people-likely-stuck/


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Fev 2017 às 21:14)

O terreno está a abrir mais brechas. Entretanto os trabalhadores e o material por eles usado na tentativa de contenção foram retirados...


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Fev 2017 às 22:07)

*Ryan Maue* ‏@RyanMaue  3 hHá 3 horas
*Assuming catchment area into Lake Oroville roughly 3000-4000 sq miles represented by circle: 6" rain = 0.5 Trillion gallon rainfall input.*


*Ryan Maue* ‏@RyanMaue  3 hHá 3 horas
*NWS WPC precipitation forecast around Lake Oroville during next 7-days is extreme. 5" to 10"+ as you head up mountains.*






4 respostas20 retweets16 curtiram

*Ryan Maue* ‏@RyanMaue  4 hHá 4 horas
*At 20z, RAP forecasts coastal low due west of San Francisco Bay at 983 mb -- amazingly low barometric pressure for coastal winter storm.*





3 respostas14 retweets19 curtiram


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Fev 2017 às 12:24)

*150,000 cubic yards of debris stand in the way of Oroville Dam's hydroelectric plant restart *

http://www.latimes.com/local/califo...-of-debris-stand-in-1487367268-htmlstory.html


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Fev 2017 às 18:01)

*Grandes inundações 30 minutos para sul de Oroville...
Pictures of Maxwell 30 minutes downtream of oroville....horrible flooding*

Karey Myers
26 min

*Maxwell folks were given zero notice when there canal broke at 3am*


*pacific height rd ...oroville*


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Fev 2017 às 18:15)

*More flooding pictures of Sacramento...*for those who think everything is fine...if it's already flooding this bad...wait till next week.


*One more picture from Sac about an hour ago...peoples homes under water in Sac... *


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Fev 2017 às 20:13)

*COLUSA COUNTY — The town of Maxwell is being evacuated due to flooding in the area.

Residents are being relocated to Williams.*

http://fox40.com/2017/02/18/town-of-maxwell-being-evacuated-due-to-flooding/


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Fev 2017 às 20:16)




----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Fev 2017 às 20:23)

*#OrovilleDam team dedicated to searching social media controlling message! #censorship must stop! Young man fired for posting this photo.*


----------



## Orion (18 Fev 2017 às 20:31)

Quando se chama a uma tempestade (a que está a afetar o sul da Califórnia) de Lúcifer ou o gosto é fraco ou o humor é excessivamente negro.






Os reservatórios em geral não estão cheios mas estão (muito) acima da média.

Provavelmente está-se a centrar excessivamente a atenção em Oroville. Toda a infraestrutura será esforçada. Múltiplas falhas e enchentes (umas mais graves que outras) serão certamente verificadas.


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Fev 2017 às 20:52)

Sim concordo consigo, o problema não está só em Oroville, mas como esta é só a maior barragem dos Estados Unidos é natural que aconteça. Mas a situação vai piorar muito com a chegada do rio atmosférico amanhã.


----------



## Orion (18 Fev 2017 às 20:59)

luismeteo3 disse:


> maior barragem dos Estados Unidos



Mais alta  É uma diferença muito importante 

Há outros colossos sem ser esta barragem.


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Fev 2017 às 21:03)

Orion disse:


> Mais alta  É uma diferença muito importante
> 
> Há outros colossos sem ser esta barragem.


Mas não é a maior? Ou seja com maior capacidade? Pensava que sim...


----------



## Orion (18 Fev 2017 às 21:13)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Mas não é a maior? Ou seja com maior capacidade? Pensava que sim...



https://npdp.stanford.edu/node/63

Oroville é o 2º maior reservatório da Califórnia. Tem outros à sua frente. Há que diferenciar entre a área e a capacidade da albufeira.

Em termos de volume da construção, a barragem de Oroville, do que consegui encontrar, está no top-20 mundial.


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Fev 2017 às 21:15)

Orion disse:


> https://npdp.stanford.edu/node/63
> 
> Oroville é o 2º maior reservatório da Califórnia. Tem outros à sua frente.
> 
> Em termos de volume Oroville, do que consegui encontrar, está no top-20 mundial.


Muito obrigado pela informação. Seja como for o colapso de uma barragem destas teria certamente consequências inimagináveis.


----------



## Orion (19 Fev 2017 às 00:03)

Fonte






Fonte


----------



## Orion (19 Fev 2017 às 05:18)

Certamente inúmeros mas cá ficam alguns recordes (e muitos mais deverão aparecer nos próximos dias):




> The storm dumped 2.77 inches at Long Beach airport, and more than 4 inches of rain fell at Santa Barbara's airport, causing runway flooding that led to it being closed. Daily rainfall records were broken there as well as in Sandberg and Lancaster and Santa Maria airport, the weather service said. In downtown Los Angeles, 2.05 inches of rain fell as of 5:40 a.m. Saturday.



NBC


----------



## Orion (19 Fev 2017 às 16:31)

Não tenho a certeza acerca do modelo utilizado (o GFS está ainda a atualizar e os americanos têm muitos outros modelos). Assinalei o local da barragem/lago.






É muita chuva em 3 dias.


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Fev 2017 às 18:46)




----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Fev 2017 às 18:47)




----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Fev 2017 às 19:02)




----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Fev 2017 às 19:24)




----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Fev 2017 às 19:26)

*Fotos de Oroville Dam
Marcus Yam / Los Angeles Times http://www.latimes.com/local/california/la-me-oroville-spillway-failure-20170216-story.html*


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Fev 2017 às 22:27)

*Oroville LIVE:*


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Fev 2017 às 22:44)

É impressionante de ver este live feed. Eles aumentaram a saída de água para o máximo, mesmo correndo o risco de aumentar ainda mais o grau de erosão das estruturas e do terreno por onde a água escapa.


----------



## Orion (19 Fev 2017 às 22:54)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Eles aumentaram a saída de água para o máximo,



Não. 60000 pés cúbicos por segundo é metade do máximo que foi utilizado há alguns dias. Não há outro remédio já que vem muita chuva e estão a assumir uma postura cautelosa.


O custo das reparações estava inicialmente nos 200 milhões. Se no fim for menos de 1000 milhões ficarei surpreendido. O escoamento principal vai ter que ser revisto e completamente renovado. Toda a face da montanha terá que ser reconstruida.

As reparações no escoamento de emergência parecem uma trampa e devem ser uma trampa. A água leva aquilo tudo. Será outra coisa para renovar.


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Fev 2017 às 23:00)

Eu percebo que eles não tenham outro remédio senão aumentar a descarga de emergência, mas dada a erosão e destruição da estrutura é um jogo perigoso... uma espada de dois gumes!


----------



## Orion (19 Fev 2017 às 23:18)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Eu percebo que eles não tenham outro remédio senão aumentar a descarga de emergência, mas dada a erosão e destruição da estrutura é um jogo perigoso... uma espada de dois gumes!



Previsão para o rio Feather (numa estação nas montanhas longe da barragem):






Que remédio têm eles? Vem aí um balde de água.


----------



## Orion (19 Fev 2017 às 23:25)

Orion disse:


> Não. 60000 pés cúbicos por segundo é metade do máximo que foi utilizado há alguns dias.


----------



## Orion (20 Fev 2017 às 16:59)

O escoamento principal está FUBAR.


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Fev 2017 às 17:04)




----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Fev 2017 às 20:50)




----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Fev 2017 às 22:08)

As barragens na Califórnia estão cheias...


----------



## Orion (20 Fev 2017 às 22:18)




----------



## Orion (20 Fev 2017 às 22:28)

De acordo com a jornalista...



> it's about 50,000 right now but will increase to more than 100,000 with these storms but DWR says there's plenty of wiggle room because the lake is down below 850 feet!



... vai-se ter que aumentar outra vez o escoamento para o máximo.

A barragem está nesta altura a debitar o mesmo que recebe... 60000 pés cúbicos por segundo (e não 50000). Foi atingido o objetivo de 850 pés na albufeira.


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Fev 2017 às 22:37)

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10154965702387889&id=71781612888


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Fev 2017 às 23:10)

*The spillway at Don Pedro Reservoir has opened. - @modbee*
*
Laura AnthonyVerified account‏@LauraAnthony7
.@StanSheriff "We strongly urge" people to evacuate in low-lying areas near #TuolumneRiver as #DonPedro spillway set to open. Not mandatory.


*


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Fev 2017 às 09:51)




----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Fev 2017 às 10:02)




----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Fev 2017 às 14:37)

Event: *Evacuation Immediate*
Sender Name: CA San Joaquin County,Stockton,CA
Issued: 2017-02-20T19:16:26-08:00
Expires: 2017-02-20T20:17:11-08:00
WEA Text: *LEVEE BREAK SOUTH OF 120 WEST OF MANTECA RD TO STANISLAUS RIVER*

* Levee break on San Joaquin River, San Joaquin County, south of City of Manteca, west of City of Ripon*: evacuate South of Woodward Rd, west of Union Rd, down to Trahern Rd., to Airport Way, to San Joaquin River.[/B]

Link to more and Map:

http://ipawsnonweather.alertblogger.com/?p=13882

*Flood Warning today for areas below Anderson Dam...*


----------



## Orion (21 Fev 2017 às 16:07)

A barragem de Oroville está nos 851 pés. O escoamento continua nos 60m pcs mas a água que chega nas últimas horas tem variado entre os 86m e os 91m pcs. A subida do nível de água do rio deve continuar nas próximas 12 horas. Nas montanhas o rio Feather já ultrapassou os 7 pés (2 metros) entrando agora na fase de monotorização. O nível de cheia é atingido aos 2.5 metros (8.5 pés).


----------



## Orion (21 Fev 2017 às 16:39)




----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Fev 2017 às 20:03)

* Powerful storms continue to batter Northern California amid concern about levees 

Storm brings record rainfall, gusts up to 199 mph and flooding to Northern California*

http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-california-storm-20170221-story.html

*50,000 Urged to Evacuate from Flooding in San Jose, California*
https://weather.com/news/weather/news/california-flooding-impacts


----------



## Orion (22 Fev 2017 às 23:22)

Parece que a situação em Oroville está no bom caminho. O rio está a diminuir e o escoamento da barragem mantém-se no mesmo nível (60000 pcs) não tendo sido necessário aumentá-lo para níveis máximos.

Primeiro é preciso esvaziar um pouco mais o reservatório e olhar para a meteorologia. Depois é esperar pela estimativa do custo do reparo.


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Fev 2017 às 18:12)

*Imagem de hoje:*


----------



## Orion (24 Fev 2017 às 20:06)




----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Fev 2017 às 12:28)




----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Fev 2017 às 12:30)




----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Fev 2017 às 23:11)




----------



## Orion (26 Fev 2017 às 23:39)




----------



## Orion (27 Fev 2017 às 21:25)




----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Fev 2017 às 10:41)

*10 photos show extensive damage at Oroville*

http://www.kcra.com/article/10-photos-show-extensive-damage-at-oroville-spillway/8987693


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Fev 2017 às 10:43)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Fev 2017 às 18:38)

Riscos leve e aumentado foram expandidos e um risco moderado agora está em vigor para leste do Missouri, centro-sul de Indiana e Illinois e norte do Kentucky, por alto risco de granizo grande e fortes tornados.
Há uma grande preocupação, pois o risco de tornados será maior durante a noite.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Fev 2017 às 21:03)

Alerta de tornado em vigor para  IL, KS e MO.
Primeiras tempestades estão se formando.






Outro alerta de tornado emitido para IA, IN, IL, MO.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Fev 2017 às 21:35)

Primeiro aviso de tornado do dia emitido para região ao norte de Davenport, IA.
A tempestade deve adentrar no estado de Illinois dentro de meia hora no máximo.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Fev 2017 às 21:39)

Tempestade próxima de De Soto, MO apresentado rotação neste momento.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Fev 2017 às 21:59)

Felipe F disse:
			
		

> Primeiro aviso de tornado do dia emitido para região ao norte de Davenport, IA.
> A tempestade deve adentrar no estado de Illinois dentro de meia hora no máximo.


 Aviso ainda em vigor e a rotação ainda se mantém.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Fev 2017 às 22:12)

Felipe F disse:
			
		

> Felipe F disse:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tornado confirmado na fronteira entre Iowa e Illinois.
Há vários reports de granizo no estado de Iowa.
Foto:JeAnna Stanley


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Fev 2017 às 22:37)

Segundo tornado do dia confirmado próximo de Peru, IL.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Fev 2017 às 22:40)

Tempestades começando a se desenvolver no Arkansas, onde um alerta de tornado foi emitido cerca de uma hora atrás.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Fev 2017 às 22:44)

Próximo de Peru, IL


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Fev 2017 às 22:54)

Forte tornado registrado a meia hora atrás próximo de Bradford, IL.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Fev 2017 às 23:04)

Forte tornado em andamento próximo de Ottawa, IL.
Danos confirmados em Peru, LaSalle e Naplate, IL.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Fev 2017 às 23:19)

Atualizando:
Tivemos um tornado na fronteira entre Iowa e Illinois, onde não houve até o momento relatos de danos.
Um segundo tornado ocorreu próximo de Bradford, IL, importante ressaltar que não havia nenhum aviso para a região.
Um terceiro tornado, causou muitos danos em Peru,  LaSalle, Naplate, IL, Otttawa, Marseilles e Morris e ainda está em andamento seguindo para região metropolitana de Chicago.

Ottawa, IL


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Fev 2017 às 23:21)

Quarto tornado do dia reportado próximo de Rome, IL.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Fev 2017 às 23:25)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Fev 2017 às 23:38)

Tornado que estava próximo de Rome, IL segue avançando.
Foi confirmado próximo de Washburn, IL e segue em direção a Toluca e Rutland.

Washburn, IL


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Fev 2017 às 23:42)

Ao vivo: https://www.periscope.tv/IllinoisWedges/1LyxBjlWkdPxN


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Fev 2017 às 23:47)

Avisos de tornados para o norte de Little Rock, AR.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Fev 2017 às 23:53)

Uma morte confirmada em Ottawa, IL


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Fev 2017 às 23:56)

Ao vivo de Mayflower: https://www.periscope.tv/stormchaserQ/1gqGvqMjqEWKB


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Fev 2017 às 23:58)

Woodford/Marshall, IL


----------



## Felipe Freitas (1 Mar 2017 às 00:05)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (1 Mar 2017 às 00:18)

La Rosa, IL @WalkerSAshley


----------



## Felipe Freitas (1 Mar 2017 às 01:19)

9 tornados reportados e mais de uma centena de reports de granizo grande.
Uma morte oficialmente confirmada em Ottawa, IL.

No momento dois avisos de tornados em vigor, sendo um no Arkansas, da tempestade que estava na região de Mayflower/Vilonia, onde houve registro de muito granizo e outro no sul do Missouri.
O pior das tempestades deve ficar para noite/madrugada.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (1 Mar 2017 às 01:30)

Tornado confirmado em Bald Knob, AR.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (1 Mar 2017 às 02:24)

Forte tornado confirmado próximo de Rockwood, IL.
Este mesmo tornado atingiu Perryville, MO deixando um número ainda incerto de feridos.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (1 Mar 2017 às 02:31)

Danos significativos sendo reportados em Perryville, MO e Rockwood, IL.
Uma morte confirmada em Perryville, MO.

Ava e Campbell Hill, IL podem ser afetadas daqui a pouco pelo tornado.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (1 Mar 2017 às 02:40)

Transmissões: http://www.wsiltv.com/story/32016497/wsil-live-stream-breaking-weather

Tornado afetou Ava, Illinois e segue para Vergennes IL.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (1 Mar 2017 às 02:48)

Dowell e Elkville devem ser as próximas cidades/vilas impactadas pelo tornado.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (1 Mar 2017 às 02:51)

Grandes danos sendo relatados em Ava e Vergennes IL.
 Valier, North City, e Christopher devem ser atingidas em breve pelo tornado.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (1 Mar 2017 às 02:56)

Perryville, MO  I-55


----------



## Felipe Freitas (1 Mar 2017 às 03:04)

Tornado prestes a atingir a cidade de Benton IL.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (1 Mar 2017 às 03:13)

Ava, Illinois


----------



## Felipe Freitas (1 Mar 2017 às 03:20)

Duas mortes confirmadas em Perryville e danos significativos em  Christopher, IL.
Tornado ainda em andamento, próximo de Macedonia.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (1 Mar 2017 às 03:22)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (1 Mar 2017 às 03:55)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (1 Mar 2017 às 04:02)

Um novo tornado se formou próximo de Enfield.
Crossville, IL pode ser atingida.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (1 Mar 2017 às 04:09)

Griffin pode ser afetada pelo tornado.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (1 Mar 2017 às 04:17)

Violento tornado passando ao sul de Griffin, IL.
Grande bola de detritos no radar.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (1 Mar 2017 às 04:28)

Crosville reportou danos.
Tornado passando próximo do radar.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (1 Mar 2017 às 04:29)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (1 Mar 2017 às 04:34)

Violento tornado prestes a atingir Fort Branch, IN.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (1 Mar 2017 às 04:49)

Tornado indo em direção a Oakland City, IN.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (1 Mar 2017 às 05:01)

A linha de instabilidade começa a ganhar força e nas próximas horas as tempestades devem se formar também em Oklahoma. 
Avisos de tornados estão em vigor neste momento no Kansas, Missouri, Illinois, Indiana, Kentucky e Tennessee. 
Até o momento 22 tornados reportados, duas mortes confirmadas e dezenas de feridos. 
Esse números podem subir, pois podemos ter tornados até inicio da manhã. 

Twitter para acompanhamento: https://twitter.com/USTornadoes/lists/meteorologists
Radar: https://radar.weather.gov/ridge/Conus/full.php


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Mar 2017 às 13:56)

*At Least 3 Dead as Severe Weather Outbreak Pounds Midwest*

https://weather.com/news/news/severe-weather-storms-midwest-south-east-impacts


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Mar 2017 às 14:21)

*Jim Cantore*‏Conta verificada@JimCantore  37 minHá 37 minutos
*On going SEVERE squall line will continue to produce damaging winds. Highest probabilities for that threat from SPC:*





4 respostas56 retweets54 curtiram


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Mar 2017 às 14:23)




----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Mar 2017 às 14:26)




----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Mar 2017 às 15:40)

*Local Now*‏@LocalNowTWC  2 minHá 2 minutos
*#Severe weather threat today. LIVE streaming @weatherchannel for subscribers in TN, KY, WV & VA.* Watch on @Sling @RokuPlayer @amazonfiretv





0 resposta1 retweet1 curtiu


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Mar 2017 às 18:00)

*SevereStudios*‏@severestudios  7 minHá 7 minutos
*Tornado Watch until 6 PM CT for parts of MS, AL, TN, GA, NC.*





0 resposta0 retweet0 curtiu


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Mar 2017 às 18:01)

*Local Now*‏@LocalNowTWC  30 minHá 30 minutos
#Severe weather threat continues. LIVE streaming @weatherchannel coverage for subscribers in TN, KY, WV, VA, NC, PA, DC, MD, MS, AL & GA.










0 resposta6 retweets4 curtiram


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Mar 2017 às 18:07)




----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Mar 2017 às 18:08)

*Severe weather approaching the Mid-Atlantic.  Tornado/wind probabilities have increased.  Potential derecho could unfold.  *

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C52O0VsWgAAEQOt.jpg

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C52O0kGXQAUEiBv.jpg

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C52O0y3WAAAv_Z3.jpg

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C52O1KpXQAAq9rS.jpg


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Mar 2017 às 11:13)

*The Weather Channel*‏Conta verificada@weatherchannel  8 hHá 8 horas
*This is paradise? Parts of Hawaii are under #blizzard warning right now*: http://wxch.nl/2luhrY4 (Photo: University of Hawaii-Hilo) #HIwx






11 respostas132 retweets144 curtiram


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Mar 2017 às 11:13)

*Ginger Zee*‏Conta verificada@Ginger_Zee  13 hHá 13 horas
*Confirmed tornadoes so far: Poseyville, IN: EF3 Perryville, MO: EF3 (1 fatality) Crossvile, IL: EF3 (1 fatality) Naplate, IL: EF3* @WXmel6


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Mar 2017 às 11:16)




----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Mar 2017 às 11:32)

*Naplate tornado aftermath 3/1/17* 

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C53KJSWWgAEVSzd.jpg

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C53KJTaWYAA7Gx4.jpg

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C53KJTdWcAgPN1X.jpg


----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Mar 2017 às 15:21)

Meu computador estragou e por isso parei de acompanhar.
Entre 28 de Fevereiro e 1 de Março tivemos impressionantes ~ 300 reports de granizo, ~ 1000 de ventos fortes e ~ 40 de tornados.
 Valor muito significativo para época do ano.

Houve quatro mortes devido aos tornados e trinta feridos.
Até o momento foram oficialmente confirmados 26 tornados, sendo cinco EF3. 
Destes cinco, dois podem ser atualizados para EF4, são o de Crossville, Griffin e região e o que afetou desde Perrysville até Christofher.


----------



## Orion (3 Mar 2017 às 17:30)




----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Mar 2017 às 20:33)

*Oroville Dam faces another risk: Earthquakes from rapid rise in water levels*

The crisis over the last few weeks at Oroville Dam was about how to handle large amounts of water flowing into the lake with both of the reservoir’s spillways damaged.

But there also was a seismic angle to the story. As Lake Oroville swung from being at 41% of capacity to 101% in just two months, scientists are asking whether the filling of the reservoir at the fastest rate in at least a generation can produce a damaging earthquake.

http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ln-oroville-earthquake-20170302-story.html


----------



## Felipe Freitas (4 Mar 2017 às 02:07)

54 tornados confirmados: 8 EF0s, 35 EF1s, 7 EF2s, 3 EF3s e 1 EF4.
Primeiro tornado violento de 2017!



> @NWSPaducah
> *
> PERRYVILLE TORNADO UPDATE... EF4 Peak Winds 180 mph. Path Length 50.4 miles. Maximum Width 0.6 miles. Details to be issued Saturday.*


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Mar 2017 às 00:40)

Tempo severo como esperado retornou hoje, afetando os estados de OK, KS, MO, MN, AR, IA e IL.
Tornados, sendo alguns fortes são possíveis em parte do MO, AR, OK e KS.
Até o momento já tivemos algumas dezenas de reports de granizo e ventos fortes, além de 5 tornados.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Mar 2017 às 00:52)

Um tornado pode de sido registrado no estado de Minnesota segundo alguns relatos e fotos, caso se confirme será o tornado que mais cedo foi registrado no estado. O recorde antigo era de 14 de Março.
Devido a faculdade não irei acompanhar, mas tentarei trazer um resumo depois.

Algumas listas do Twitter para acompanhamento:
https://twitter.com/USTornadoes/lists/tornado-chasers
https://twitter.com/USTornadoes/lists/meteorologists


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Mar 2017 às 22:01)

As pesquisas ainda estão em andamento, mas pelo menos 31 tornados foram confirmados ontem. 
Pelo menos 18 pessoas ficaram feridas em decorrência dos tornados, sendo o mais forte classificado como EF3 em Oak Grove, MO.


----------



## Orion (9 Mar 2017 às 21:16)

Em Oroville ainda não se sabe a conta final mas os trabalhos de reparação atuais estão a custar, em média, 4.7 milhões de dólares por dia.


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Mar 2017 às 22:01)

*Fotos de hoje em Massachusetts e New Hampshire...*

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C6fVWOVWYAIpdc6.jpg

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C6f8tmBWgAAfTjG.jpg

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C6fxFOLXQAIwMOe.jpg

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C6fYhfFWAAEHXP7.jpg




* Strong winds wreak havoc across New England *

SALEM, MA (WHDH) - Strong, howling wind gusts toppled trees across Massachusetts’ north shore region and New Hampshire on Thursday, leaving a path of destruction behind.

http://whdh.com/news/strong-wind-gusts-topple-trees-cause-damage-across-region/


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Mar 2017 às 22:15)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Mar 2017 às 18:23)

*Ryan Maue*‏Conta verificada@RyanMaue  2 hHá 2 horas
*And then there's Maude!*






*Ryan Maue*‏Conta verificada@RyanMaue  3 hHá 3 horas
*954 mb storm landfalling Newfoundland (15z) -- major wind & snowfall today. That was previous winter winter across NYC yesterday*










1 resposta5 retweets15 curtiram


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Mar 2017 às 18:48)




----------



## Orion (11 Mar 2017 às 20:35)




----------



## ELJICUATRO (13 Mar 2017 às 16:26)

Sol e temperatura amena esta Segunda-Feira na cidade de Nova Iorque. Ninguém podia imaginar o blizzard da próxima madrugada que poderá trazer 20-50 cm de neve na costa leste dos Estados Unidos (entre Boston e New York).


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Mar 2017 às 21:55)

*Ryan Maue*‏Conta verificada@RyanMaue  3 hHá 3 horas
*Winds from #blizzard2017 will gust 60-70 mph+ in NYC Metro - down Long Island and up into New England including Boston on Tuesday.*








*Ryan Maue*‏Conta verificada@RyanMaue  4 hHá 4 horas
*ECMWF 12z continues to increase QPF / snowfall across New England. I'd expect NWS numbers to remain firm or bump up to > 24"+ 10:1 ratio:*


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Mar 2017 às 21:57)

*Ryan Maue*‏Conta verificada@RyanMaue  8 hHá 8 horas
*Blizzard will have hurricane force wind gusts over a large portion of ocean + coastal H-force gusts along Long Island early Tuesday.*













*Ryan Maue*‏Conta verificada@RyanMaue  8 hHá 8 horas
*NWS up to 18-20" inches of snowfall for NYC. Drive up to Pocono Mountains 25"+ #blizzard*


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Mar 2017 às 22:02)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Mar 2017 às 19:57)

*Ryan Maue*‏Conta verificada@RyanMaue  3 hHá 3 horas
*Only 35°F at noon in Atlanta with a brisk wind chill. Nearly half of Lower 48 was below freezing this morning. #blizzard2017*





4 respostas17 retweets21 curtiram


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Mar 2017 às 20:03)

*Ryan Maue*‏Conta verificada@RyanMaue  2 hHá 2 horas
*This is not normal! Record cold daytime highs could be shattered in so many locations today. This is mid-March with global warming too!*





9 respostas23 retweets37 curtiram


----------



## Orion (18 Mar 2017 às 00:05)




----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Mar 2017 às 18:46)

*Keraunos*‏Conta verificada@KeraunosObs 12 hHá 12 horas
*Déjà plus de 300 tornades recensées aux #USA depuis le 1er janvier, valeur la plus importante depuis 2008. #tornado*





0 resposta32 retweets16 curtiram


----------



## Felipe Freitas (26 Mar 2017 às 22:03)

Risco Moderado, devido a possibilidade de granizo grande na região central de Oklahoma. 
Tornados e ventos fortes também são esperados.






Tornado





Granizo





Vento





Alerta de tornado deve ser emitido em breve.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (26 Mar 2017 às 22:06)

Radar: http://www.news9.com/category/158742/interactive-esp-radar
TV: http://www.news9.com/

Listas no twitter:
https://twitter.com/USTornadoes/lists/tornado-chasers
https://twitter.com/USTornadoes/lists/general-weather-news
https://twitter.com/USTornadoes/lists/meteorologists

Tempo severo deve durar toda semana praticamente.
Terça pode ser significativo em áreas do Texas, quarta na região do Arlatex e quinta no MS e AL.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (26 Mar 2017 às 22:13)

Alerta de tornado emitido para OK e TX.
Maior risco será granizo, mas existe a chance de tornados fortes.
O alerta inclui Dallas e OKC.


Storm chasers Brandon Sullivan:


----------



## Felipe Freitas (26 Mar 2017 às 23:51)

Rotação aumentando próximo de Paoli, OK.
Wall cloud foi reportada.






Próximo de Purcell, OK tem outra tempestade se organizado que poderia gerar um tornado.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (26 Mar 2017 às 23:55)

Até o momento houve apenas report de granizo.
Um aviso de tornado está em vigor no momento.


----------



## Orion (26 Mar 2017 às 23:57)

---


----------



## Orion (26 Mar 2017 às 23:58)

---


----------



## Felipe Freitas (27 Mar 2017 às 00:06)

Saindo de Oklahoma e indo para Ohio.
Um aviso de tornado está em vigor para Columbus, OH.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (27 Mar 2017 às 00:28)

McLoud, OK


----------



## Felipe Freitas (27 Mar 2017 às 00:30)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (27 Mar 2017 às 00:35)

Wynnewood, Oklahoma
@rjhalltech






Byars, Oklahoma 
@TexasChaser


----------



## Felipe Freitas (27 Mar 2017 às 00:43)

Nuvem funil reportada em Konawa, OK


----------



## Felipe Freitas (27 Mar 2017 às 01:03)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (27 Mar 2017 às 01:12)

Nuvem funil reportada em Ada. OK


----------



## Felipe Freitas (27 Mar 2017 às 01:22)

Fraco tornado confirmado em Ada, OK.
Granizo grande na cidade também.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (27 Mar 2017 às 01:42)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (27 Mar 2017 às 15:49)

Ontem tivemos uma centena de reports de granizo grande. 
Houve poucos reports de ventos fortes e somente um de tornado. 

Hoje KY, TN, MS e AL são os locais com maior possibilidade de tempo severo, sendo granizo grande e ventos fortes as maiores ameaças. 
Poderíamos ver alguns tornados também.






Amanhã o tempo severo pode afetar OK e TX. O SPC já menciona uma atualização para risco moderado. 
Todas as ameaças são possíveis, incluindo tornados fortes. 
Na quarta será vez da região do Arlatex e na quinta KY, TN, MS, AL, LA e AR. 

DIA 2





DIA 3


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Mar 2017 às 23:45)

Risco moderado em vigor para parte do Texas e de Oklahoma devido a granizo grande.
Até o momento 8 tornados foram reportados e temos várias avisos em vigor neste momento.

Três storm chasers morreram em um acidente de carro próximo de Spur,TX.
Pelo que li, não houve ligação com tempestades.


----------



## ecobcg (29 Mar 2017 às 00:30)

Felipe Freitas disse:


> Risco moderado em vigor para parte do Texas e de Oklahoma devido a granizo grande.
> Até o momento 8 tornados foram reportados e temos várias avisos em vigor neste momento.
> 
> Três storm chasers morreram em um acidente de carro próximo de Spur,TX.
> Pelo que li, não houve ligação com tempestades.




Infelizmente mais um chaser conhecido a falecer! 
Iam a "caçar" uma supercélula com Aviso de Tornado. Mas o acidente terá sido mesmo acidente de viação... mas ainda não saíram mais pormenores.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (29 Mar 2017 às 15:38)

Ontem tivemos 15 tornados reportados, além de algumas dezenas de reports de granizo e ventos fortes.
Não houve relatos de feridos devido as tempestades.







Hoje todos os riscos são possíveis, incluindo tornados fortes.
Os estados da Louisiana, Arkansas e Missouri devem ser o mais afetados.
SPC menciona a possibilidade de atualização para moderado risco nesta tarde.



> ...SUMMARY...
> Severe thunderstorms are expected later today into tonight from
> parts of east Texas, eastern Oklahoma, and southeast Kansas into the
> lower and middle Mississippi Valley. Very large hail, tornadoes (a
> ...









Um risco moderado já está em vigor para amanhã e tornados fortes são esperados.



> Several 00z cam
> solutions that extend into the Day2 period indicate discrete
> supercell mode will be preferred with the activity, suggesting a
> favorable environment for tornadoes, large hail, and damaging winds.
> ...


----------



## Orion (30 Mar 2017 às 19:12)

Felipe Freitas disse:


> Três storm chasers morreram em um acidente de carro próximo de Spur,TX.
> Pelo que li, não houve ligação com tempestades.



https://www.nytimes.com/2017/03/29/us/storm-chasers-killed-texas.html


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Mar 2017 às 22:15)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (1 Abr 2017 às 14:01)

Entre os dias 24 e 31 de Março tivemos 43 tornados confirmados, sendo que esse número pode aumentar mais um pouco, pois ainda não temos a confirmação dos possíveis tornados ocorridos ontem. 
Os surtos esperados durante a última semana acabaram sendo bem menos intensos que o esperado, mesmo assim Março terminou com aproximadamente 160 tornados, o dobro da média. 
O primeiro trimestre de 2017 é o mais ativo desde o começo dos registros.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (1 Abr 2017 às 14:01)

Abril deve começar bem ativo.
Hoje as tempestades devem se concentrar no leste do Texas, sendo maior risco o de granizo.
Um risco moderado já está em vigor para amanhã e um surto significativo está sendo esperado.
Vale lembrar que assim como ocorreu nesta última semana, caso haja a formação de um sistema convectivo de mesoescala (SCM), o surto poderia não se confirmar.



> ...SUMMARY...
> Organized severe thunderstorm development is expected across parts
> of eastern Texas into western and central Louisiana Sunday through
> Sunday night. This includes a risk for tornadic supercells, a few
> ...


----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Abr 2017 às 14:05)

Pausa rápida nos estudos para atualizações.
Como esperado as tempestade já começaram desde cedo no estado do Texas.
Até o momento já tivemos vários avisos de tempestade severa e alguns de tornados.
Agora quase 8h da manhã no Texas, um aviso de tornado está em vigor ao norte de Houston.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Abr 2017 às 14:06)

O risco moderado foi empurrado um pouco para nordeste.
Potencial tornádico é de 15%, vento de 45% e granizo 30%.
As tempestades devem afetar Texas, Louisiana, Arkansas e Mississippi durante toda tarde e noite, sendo tornados e ventos as maiores ameças e amanhã afetar Alabama, Geórgia e Flórida principalmente.
Há risco de tornados fortes em ambos os dias.











Na terça podemos ter uma pausa, porém o tempo severo retorna na quarta, que está sendo previsto para ser um dia MUITO ativo.
NWS Birmingham já menciona possibilidade de fortes/violentos tornados na quarta.
As tempestades afetariam a costa leste na quinta.


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Abr 2017 às 14:10)

*SevereStudios*‏@severestudios 12 minhá 12 minutos
Tornado Warning for Montgomery, San Jacinto, and Walker County in TX until 8:30am CDT.

 
 *SevereStudios*‏@severestudios 15 minhá 15 minutos
Tornado Warning for Kendall County in TX until 8:45am CDT.


*SevereStudios*‏@severestudios 33 minhá 33 minutos
Tornado Warning for Montgomery and Walker County in TX until 8:00am CDT.

 *SevereStudios*‏@severestudios 41 minhá 41 minutos
Tornado Warning for Kendall and Kerr County in TX until 8:15am CDT.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Abr 2017 às 15:18)

*Situação Particularmente Perigosa* está sendo considerado para partes do leste TX / oeste LA dado potencial para tornados significativos.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Abr 2017 às 15:32)

Tempestades ao norte de Houston seguem ativas, porém nenhum tornado foi reportado.
Rotação bem forte no local.






Um aviso de tornado está em vigor ao norte de Austin, TX.


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Abr 2017 às 16:08)

*SevereStudios*‏@severestudios 8 minHá 8 minutos
*Tornado Watch, meaning conditions are right for tornadoes, in effect for parts of TX thru 1pm*


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Abr 2017 às 16:19)

*The Weather Channel*‏Conta verificada@weatherchannel 2 hHá 2 horas
*8:24 am CDT: #Severe storms approaching San Antonio, Texas. Wind gusts to 60 mph possible. Seek shelter.*








*The Weather Channel*‏Conta verificada@weatherchannel 2 hHá 2 horas
*A dangerous threat of severe storms with tornadoes will sweep through the South Monday-Tuesday. Details:* http://wxch.nl/2nwiGbh


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Abr 2017 às 16:42)

*SevereStudios*‏@severestudios 1 minHá 1 minuto
*BREAKING: A PDS (Particularly Dangerous Situation) Tornado Watch has been issued for portions of Texas and Louisiana. Strong tornadoes psbl.*


----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Abr 2017 às 16:44)

Os avisos citados na mensagem anterior já foram cancelados. Não se reportou tornados.
Um breve tornado foi registrado mais cedo próximo de Center Point, TX.

Alerta de tornado emitido para leste do Texas e centro norte da Louisiana.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Abr 2017 às 17:30)

Atualização para alto risco está sendo menciona pela NWS Shreveport, LA.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Abr 2017 às 17:34)

*ALTO RISCO *emitido para Texas e Louisiana.
Potencial tornádico de *30%*.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Abr 2017 às 17:38)

Segundo alto risco de 2017.
Vale ressaltar que apesar da possibilidade de 90/70% de tornados, o SPC não emitiu uma situação particularmente perigosa, o que tem gerado discussões.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Abr 2017 às 18:08)

Tornado confirmado segundo Severe Studios‏ próximo de Center, TX, quase fronteira com Louisiana.
Outros meteorologistas não confirmam o tornado.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Abr 2017 às 18:36)

TV: http://www.ksla.com/story/35050886/sunday-declared-severe-weather-alert-day

Outras transmissões
http://www.severestudios.com/storm-chasers/john.humphress.html
https://livestormchasing.com/stream/charles.peek


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Abr 2017 às 18:54)

*SevereStudios*‏@severestudios 1 hHá 1 hora
*Ultra-zoom of today's tornado risk area with cities.*


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Abr 2017 às 18:55)

*The Weather Channel*‏Conta verificada@weatherchannel 21 minHá 21 minutos
*Two people were killed this morning after a mobile home was demolished by a severe thunderstorm or possible tornado*: http://wxch.nl/2oqkOVK


----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Abr 2017 às 19:05)

Aviso de tornado para essa célula próximo de Carthage TX.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Abr 2017 às 19:25)

Mãe e filha morreram depois que um possível tornado destruiu sua casa em Breaux Bridge, LA


----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Abr 2017 às 19:29)

Três avisos de tornado em vigor neste momento.
Temos dois próximos de Shreveport e outro de Alexandria, LA.


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Abr 2017 às 19:35)

*SevereStudios*‏@severestudios 2 minHá 2 minutos
*1:33pm - Likely tornado spinning up near Forest Hill, Louisiana. Take cover in this area. Moving northeast.*





0 resposta7 retweets4 curtiram


----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Abr 2017 às 19:36)

Alexandria em apuros!!!


----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Abr 2017 às 19:40)

*WOW!!! 95/95%
PDS Tornado Watch*


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Abr 2017 às 19:42)

*SevereStudios*‏@severestudios 3 minHá 3 minutos
*SPC NOW ISSUES a "PDS" (Particularly Dangerous Situation) Tornado Watch.* Details: http://www.spc.noaa.gov/products/watch/ww0110.html…


----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Abr 2017 às 19:44)

Tornado em andamento indo em direção a Alexandria, LA (POP: 50 MIL)


----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Abr 2017 às 19:57)

Tornado ainda em andamento se dirigindo para Alexandria, LA.


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Abr 2017 às 19:59)

*SevereStudios*‏@severestudios 2 minHá 2 minutos
*1:56pm - Confirmed tornado near Woodworth, Louisiana moving northeast. Alexandria, this is close enough for you to pay attention!*


----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Abr 2017 às 20:02)

Bola de detritos no radar


----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Abr 2017 às 20:03)

*EMERGÊNCIA POR TORNADO *para Alexandria, LA


----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Abr 2017 às 20:06)

Dois tornados podem estar em andamento no sul de Alexandria, LA.


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Abr 2017 às 20:09)

*The Weather Channel*‏Conta verificada@weatherchannel 1 minHá 1 minuto
*A #TORNADO EMERGENCY is in effect for Alexandria, LA. Two radar-indicated tornadoes are heading for the city. #LAwx*





0 resposta17 retweets14 curtiram


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Abr 2017 às 20:11)

*SevereStudios*‏@severestudios 2 minHá 2 minutos
*2:09pm - ALEXANDRIA, LA should take immediate tornado shelter!*





0 resposta3 retweets2 curtiram


----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Abr 2017 às 20:13)

Alexandria prestes e ser atingida pelo tornado.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Abr 2017 às 20:17)

Webcam em Alexandria: http://webcams.lsua.edu/
https://livestormchasing.com/stream/brandon.clement


----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Abr 2017 às 20:32)

Nenhuma informação de Alexandria ainda.
Rotação segue, porém mais fraca ao norte da cidade.


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Abr 2017 às 20:50)

*Rapides Sheriff*‏@RapidesSheriff 17 minHá 17 minutos
*We have reports of damage on South MacArthur Drive near US 165. Please use 911 for bona fide emergencies only-use EXTREME caution if driving*


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Abr 2017 às 20:50)

*Debris lifted in excess of 15K feet this is an extremely violent tornado on the ground, this could be a long track tornado*. pic.twitter.com/UosLP7RFjU— Mike Dross (@MikeWDross)


----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Abr 2017 às 20:54)

Poucos danos até o momento em Alexandria felizmente.
Tornado em andamento ao norte de Ball, LA.


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Abr 2017 às 20:59)

Felipe Freitas disse:


> Nenhuma informação de Alexandria ainda.
> Rotação segue, porém mais fraca ao norte da cidade.


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Abr 2017 às 21:03)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Abr 2017 às 21:04)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Abr 2017 às 21:13)

Tornado envolto em chuva provavelmente perto de Searcy, LA.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Abr 2017 às 21:14)

Possível tornado próximo de Hornbeck, LA


----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Abr 2017 às 21:21)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Abr 2017 às 21:30)

Nova célula está desenvolvendo circulação próximo de Alexandria, LA


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Abr 2017 às 21:36)

*#BREAKING NEWS: There has been a CONFIRMED TORNADO on Highway 71 near Louisiana. #LAwx*


----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Abr 2017 às 21:38)

Ventos fortes, granizo e alguns tornados devem ocorrer a medida que essa linha de instabilidade avança.
Até o momento vai sendo mais um evento bem decepcionante.
Aguardando para ver se algumas células na Louisiana e mais tarde no Mississippi consigam vingar.


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Abr 2017 às 21:47)

*SevereStudios*‏@severestudios 1 minHá 1 minuto
*3:45pm - Another likely tornado nearing ROGERS, LA. Take cover now!*


----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Abr 2017 às 21:53)

Cidade de Jena, LA está no caminho de um novo tornado.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Abr 2017 às 21:58)




----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Abr 2017 às 21:58)

* Event:    Tornado Watch* 

* Alert:* THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE HAS EXTENDED TORNADO WATCH 110 TO 
INCLUDE THE FOLLOWING AREAS UNTIL 9 PM CDT THIS EVENING 

*IN ARKANSAS THIS WATCH INCLUDES 2 COUNTIES *

*IN SOUTHEAST ARKANSAS *
ASHLEY                CHICOT 

*IN MISSISSIPPI THIS WATCH INCLUDES 5 COUNTIES *

IN CENTRAL MISSISSIPPI 
HUMPHREYS 
IN NORTH CENTRAL MISSISSIPPI 
LEFLORE 
IN NORTHWEST MISSISSIPPI 
BOLIVAR               SUNFLOWER             WASHINGTON 
THIS INCLUDES THE CITIES OF BELZONI, CLEVELAND, CROSSETT, 
DERMOTT, EUDORA, GREENVILLE, GREENWOOD, HAMBURG, INDIANOLA, 
ISOLA, LAKE VILLAGE, NORTH CROSSETT, RULEVILLE, 
AND WEST CROSSETT.
https://alerts.weather.gov/cap/wwacapget.php?x=AR125849A88BB8.TornadoWatc


----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Abr 2017 às 22:05)

Forte tornado se aproximando de Jena, LA. Bola de detritos no radar.
Outras duas áreas próximas com aviso de tornado neste momento.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Abr 2017 às 22:10)

*EMERGÊNCIA POR TORNADO* para Jena, LA e Midway, LA!


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Abr 2017 às 22:12)

*SevereStudios‏@severestudios 3 minHá 3 minutos*
*4:08pm - TORNADO EMERGENCY for the cities of Midway and Jena, Louisiana*

*Very intense #tornado continues near Jena, LA with debris in the TDS over 20,000 ft! #lawx*


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Abr 2017 às 22:16)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Abr 2017 às 22:17)

Jeff Piotrowski reporta danos em Midway, LA.


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Abr 2017 às 22:19)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Abr 2017 às 22:32)

Tornado ainda em andamento ao norte de Jena, LA.
Estradas bloqueadas pelas árvores em Midway, LA.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Abr 2017 às 22:37)

Outro tornado confirmado na Louisiana.
Está prestes de atingir a cidade de  Baskin.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Abr 2017 às 22:40)

Liddisville e Baskin no caminho de um tornado.


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Abr 2017 às 22:40)

*SevereStudios*‏@severestudios 3 minHá 3 minutos
*4:37pm - Confirmed tornado heading toward ENTERPRISE, LA area. Take shelter!*


----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Abr 2017 às 22:41)




----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Abr 2017 às 22:56)

*SevereStudios*‏@severestudios 2 minHá 2 minutos
*NEW: Tornado Watch for parts of LA, MS*





0 resposta2 retweets1 curtiu


----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Abr 2017 às 23:01)

Sem informações ainda de danos em Liddieville e Baskin.
O aviso segue em vigor.
Tornado que atingiu Jena, LA, agora está próximo de Enterprise, LA.
Um alerta de tornado foi emitido para Louisiana e Mississippi.


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Abr 2017 às 23:26)

*Dangerous Severe Weather Hits South (PHOTOS)*
Apr 2 2017 02:00 PM EDT
weather.com
 https://weather.com/photos/news/south-severe-weather-tornado-photos


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Abr 2017 às 23:30)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (3 Abr 2017 às 00:06)

Na última hora tivemos dezenas de avisos de tornados, mas sem relatos oficiais se algum tocou o solo na região dos avisos.
O número de tornados reportados hoje não está sendo atualizado na página do SPC, mas até onde vi, não há registros de danos significativos.
Ameaça de tornado agora deve se concentrar no Mississippi.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (3 Abr 2017 às 00:07)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (3 Abr 2017 às 00:08)




----------



## Orion (3 Abr 2017 às 17:51)

Num outro assunto, é improvável que a barragem de Oroville fique reparada até o próximo Outono. E é bem provável que haja El Niño.


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Abr 2017 às 18:07)

*SevereStudios*‏@severestudios 2 hHá 2 horas
*Today's tornado threat map*





1 resposta7 retweets8 curtiram


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Abr 2017 às 18:13)




----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Abr 2017 às 18:27)

*SevereStudios&#8207; @severestudios 2 minHá 2 minutos
Mais
Report of several houses damaged with people trapped, in Griffin, GA. Likely tornado earlier.


SevereStudios&#8207; @severestudios 3 minHá 3 minutos
Mais
Tornado Warning for Bibb, Crawford, Houston, Peach and Twiggs County in GA until 1:45pm EDT.*


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Abr 2017 às 18:36)

*SevereStudios*‏@severestudios 3 minHá 3 minutos
*Tornado Watch just issued for parts of FL*


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Abr 2017 às 21:02)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (3 Abr 2017 às 23:01)

O total de tornados ocorridos ontem ainda é incerto.
Houve duas mortes e um ferido devido aos tornados.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (3 Abr 2017 às 23:02)

Hoje já tivemos centenas de reports de granizo e ventos fortes.
Um surto localizado de tornados está em andamento e 11 já foram reportados na Geórgia, sendo que há relatos de danos significativos.
Pelo menos uma pessoa ficou ferida devido aos tornados.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (3 Abr 2017 às 23:02)

Um grave ameaça de tempo severo está sendo esperado para quarta em áreas do MS, AL, GA, FL e SC.
A convecção matutina poderia atrapalhar como tem feito nas últimas semanas o potencial de tempo severo.

NWS Birmingham


> The associated cold front with the today`s system will become
> diffuse across the northern Gulf Tuesday night as a strong upper
> trough moves into the Plains. As the warm front moves inland,
> elevated supercell thunderstorms appear likely Wednesday morning
> ...


----------



## Felipe Freitas (5 Abr 2017 às 01:13)

Uma grande área de risco moderado está em vigor para amanhã e caso a convecção matutina não atrapalhe, poderíamos ter mais um dia de ALTO RISCO.



> ...SUMMARY...
> An outbreak of severe thunderstorms is likely Wednesday across much
> of the Southeast, continuing northward along and west of the
> Appalachians into the Tennessee and Ohio Valleys. This will include
> ...


----------



## Felipe Freitas (5 Abr 2017 às 01:14)

Tornado em andamento próximo de NEOSHO, MO.
Há relatos de danos na cidade Goodman, Missouri.
Granby, MO pode ser atingida pelo tornado.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (5 Abr 2017 às 16:28)

Apenas um tornado foi confirmado ontem.
Danos em Goodman, MO. @5NEWSAlex


----------



## Felipe Freitas (5 Abr 2017 às 16:29)

Uma enorme área de risco moderado está em vigor para AL, FL, GA, SC, KY e TN, devido ao alto risco de tornados e ventos.
A convecção matutina foi um pouco maior que o esperado pelos modelos, porém na última hora podemos notar que o tempo está limpando em muitos locais, o que pode permitir uma rápida recuperação da atmosfera. 
Houve alguns avisos de tornados e tempestades severas, mas não se reportou nenhum tornado.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (5 Abr 2017 às 16:32)

SPC já menciona um *UPGRADE* para *HIGH RISK*.


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Abr 2017 às 18:52)

*SevereStudios*‏@severestudios 1 hHá 1 hora
*HIGH risk now for parts of south Georgia and south central South Carolina today.*






*SevereStudios*‏@severestudios 54 minHá 54 minutos
*A *Particularly Dangerous Situation* Tornado Watch issued for parts of FL, AL, GA & SC until 8 PM ET.*


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Abr 2017 às 18:54)

*The Weather Channel*‏Conta verificada@weatherchannel 19 minHá 19 minutos
*1:28pm: TORNADO EMERGENCY for Americus, Cordele, Vienna! A CONFIRMED tornado is producing damage. Take shelter now!!*





3 respostas88 retweets32 curtiram


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Abr 2017 às 19:15)

Impressionante, está previsto um *Tor Con 8! 

Local Now‏@LocalNowTWC 44 minHá 44 minutos
LIVE streaming @weatherchannel coverage of #severe wx threat for subscribers in AL, GA, SC & FL. Watch on @RokuPlayer,@Sling & @amazonfiretv







*


----------



## Orion (5 Abr 2017 às 19:36)




----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Abr 2017 às 20:25)

*The Weather Channel*‏Verified account@weatherchannel 6 minHá 6 minutos
*The most #tornado hit state so far in 2017 is on a record pace:* http://wxch.nl/2nbH1ag






0 replies11 retweets9 likes


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Abr 2017 às 21:00)

[URL='https://twitter.com/severestudios']*SevereStudios*‏@severestudios 3 minHá 3 minutos
*3:55 PM ET - Confirmed tornado near Lowery, GA moving east at 35 mph. Seek shelter!*






*SevereStudios*‏@severestudios 18 minHá 18 minutos
*Report of 3 people injured by lightning strikes in Navarre, FL. One was in metal chair when strike hit home. 2 others on phone lines.*

  [/URL]


----------



## Felipe Freitas (5 Abr 2017 às 21:19)

Pelo menos 5 tornados já foram reportados nos estados da Geórgia e Carolina do Sul.
Houve uma emergência por tornado para o Condado de Stewart, Geórgia durante o começo da tarde. Danos foram reportados na área.

Americus, GA - Joan Scarborough







Linha seca está próximo de Tuscaloosa, Al e já podemos ver algumas tempestades se formando.


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Abr 2017 às 21:36)




----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Abr 2017 às 21:37)

*Murdock Photography*‏@MurdockPhotosWx 1 minHá 1 minuto
Storm Damage sent from a friend of mine in Grovetown, GA taken around 3:30 today. #gawx










0 replies2 retweets1 like


----------



## Felipe Freitas (5 Abr 2017 às 21:52)

Célula próximo de Talladega, Al pode receber um aviso de tornado em breve.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (5 Abr 2017 às 22:01)

Aviso de tornado para Albion, IL.


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Abr 2017 às 22:12)

*SevereStudios*‏@severestudios 3 minHá 3 minutos
*So many Tornado Watch areas -- here's the current map (4pm CDT)*






*Mason Carneal*‏@MASEWX 4 minHá 4 minutos
Intense hail in Munford, AL #alwx





0 replies7 retweets9 likes


----------



## Felipe Freitas (5 Abr 2017 às 22:14)

Felipe F disse:
			
		

> Célula próximo de Talladega, Al pode receber um aviso de tornado em breve.


 Aviso de tornado foi emitido.
Granizo grande foi reportado na área.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (5 Abr 2017 às 22:18)

James Spann acompanhando está supercélula no Alabama: http://abc3340.com/live
Dois avisos em vigor agora no sul de Illinois.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (5 Abr 2017 às 22:23)

Aviso de tornado para Manchester, TN


----------



## Felipe Freitas (5 Abr 2017 às 22:32)

Aviso de tornado para Elizabethtown, KY


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Abr 2017 às 22:40)

*SevereStudios*‏@severestudios 22 segHá 22 segundos
John Humphress streaming from tornado warned storm near Elizabethtown, KY. http://www.severestudios.com/livechase/





0 replies0 retweets0 likes


----------



## Felipe Freitas (5 Abr 2017 às 22:43)

Está célula indo em um caminho muito perigoso.


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Abr 2017 às 23:04)

*SevereStudios*‏@severestudios 2 minHá 2 minutos
*6:01 PM ET - Myrtle Beach, SC included in Tornado Warning. Seek shelter now!*






0 replies8 retweets3 likes


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Abr 2017 às 23:21)

[URL='https://twitter.com/weatherchannel']*The Weather Channel*‏Verified account@weatherchannel 15 segHá 15 segundos
*Particularly Dangerous Situation: A large/extremely dangerous tornado is near Santa Claus/Lyons moving NE at 45 mph*






  [/URL]


----------



## Felipe Freitas (5 Abr 2017 às 23:24)

Diversos avisos de tornado foram emitidos ou ainda estão em vigor, porém até o momento não houve confirmação de tornados na última hora.
Mais um fracasso do SPC hoje? 
Dentro de mais uma hora devemos saber.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (5 Abr 2017 às 23:28)

Tornado registrado no começo da tarde na Geórgia que fez um emergência de tornado ser emitido.


Novas tempestades se formando próximo de Birmingham, Al.
Veremos se conseguirá produzir algum tornado.


----------



## MSantos (7 Abr 2017 às 12:45)

Dust devil no México:


----------



## Felipe Freitas (15 Abr 2017 às 01:46)

Um risco leve está em vigor no Panhandle do Texas e em áreas de Nebraska e alertas de tempestade severa estão em vigor para essas regiões.
Uma supercélula gerou alguns tornados na última hora no Panhandle do Texas, incluindo um significativo.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (15 Abr 2017 às 01:47)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (15 Abr 2017 às 02:07)

Tornado ainda em andamento ao norte de Dimitti, TX.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (15 Abr 2017 às 02:09)

Ao vivo


----------



## Felipe Freitas (15 Abr 2017 às 04:26)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (15 Abr 2017 às 23:07)

Risco leve em vigor hoje para áreas do TX, KS, NE, IA, MO e OK.
Um tornado está em andamento no estado de Nebraska neste momento.

AO VIVO: http://www.severestudios.com/livechase/


----------



## Felipe Freitas (16 Abr 2017 às 15:44)

Os últimos dois dias foram mais divertido de acompanhar que os dois altos riscos emitidos neste mês de Abril.
Apesar de não ter havido tornados violentos nos dias de alto risco, tivemos 91 tornados confirmados entre 2 e 6 de Abril.

Ontem tivemos 6 tornados reportados e uma centena de reports de granizo.
Abril chegou a casa dos 100 tornados confirmado.













Tornado de Dimmitt foi classificado como EF3.
NWS LUBBOCK relata ainda outros 5 breves tornados causados pela mesma supercélula, que não devem receber classificação, pois causaram danos apenas em vegetações.


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Abr 2017 às 17:01)

*Flash Flood Warnings*

Flash Flood Warning for...
  Fayette County in central Ohio...
  Clinton County in southwestern Ohio...
  Greene County in west central Ohio...
  Highland County in southwestern Ohio...


Flash Flood Warning for...
  Northwestern Washita County in western Oklahoma...
  Northwestern Kiowa County in southwestern Oklahoma...
  Southeastern Custer County in western Oklahoma...
  Southwestern Blaine County in northwestern Oklahoma...
  Southeastern Dewey County in northwestern Oklahoma...
  Northeastern Greer County in southwestern Oklahoma...
  East central Beckham County in western Oklahoma...


 Flash Flood Warning for...
  Butler County in southwestern Ohio...
  Northern Warren County in southwestern Ohio...


Route E north of Highway 38 at The Gasconade River...
Route FF at Hunter Creek east of Ava...
Route FF at Turkey Creek east of Ava...
Route Y at Cowskin Creek 3 miles west of Ava...
and Route M at Parks Creek near Grovespring.



 Flash Flood Warning for...
  Benton County in northwestern Arkansas...
  Northwestern Washington County in northwestern Arkansas...
  Delaware County in northeastern Oklahoma...
  Northern Adair County in northeastern Oklahoma...
  Northeastern Cherokee County in east central Oklahoma...


Flash Flood Warning for...
  Eastern Hickory County in central Missouri...
  Maries County in central Missouri...
  Dallas County in southwestern Missouri...
  Miller County in central Missouri...
  Northwestern Laclede County in southwestern Missouri...
  Polk County in southwestern Missouri...
  Northern Pulaski County in central Missouri...
  Northern Phelps County in east central Missouri...
  Camden County in central Missouri...
  Southeastern Morgan County in central Missouri...




Highway 176 near Rockaway Beach...
Highway 95 at Bryant Creek just east of Rockbridge...
Highway 76 at Beaver Creek southwest of Bradleyville...
Route AA at Swan Creek northwest of Taneyville...
and Highway 125 at Shoal Creek south of Protem.




Flash Flood Warning for...
  Southeastern Butler County in southwestern Ohio...
  Clermont County in southwestern Ohio...
  Northwestern Brown County in southwestern Ohio...
  Warren County in southwestern Ohio...
  Southwestern Clinton County in southwestern Ohio...



http://forecast.weather.gov/wwamap/wwatxtget.php?cwa=usa&wwa=Flash Flood Warning

Hoje o tempo severo ameaça muitos estados...


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Abr 2017 às 22:13)

Stagecoach Bridge in Benton county washed out...again

Hwy 65 S just past Harrison auto salvage has a power line down and salmon lane has trees down and gas leak everyone be careful! #arwx

Either very high winds or a brief tornado the reason for damage south of Harrison.  Power is out. #ARWX

Viewer photo from #SpringdaleAR

View of bridge flooding in east #Fayetteville @ Flynn Creek, near Township and Crossover/Candlewood subdivision #arwx

So this happened in #FayettevilleAR today
https://twitter.com/theLovelyLisaB/status/858414067538636801

Be safe out there for everyone that are in the path of all these storms.


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Abr 2017 às 22:16)

Storm damage Sof Harrison near Salmon Ln also unavailable for picture were two stock trailers blown across road @KATVToddYak #arwx


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Abr 2017 às 22:35)

2 more active #tornado warnings in a sea of flood warnings in eastern Oklahoma and central Arkansas. Take shelter in the path! #OKwx #ARwx


----------



## Felipe Freitas (30 Abr 2017 às 15:04)

Subiu para 5 o número de mortos no tornado de Canton, TX.
Mais de 50 feridos foram confirmados.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (30 Abr 2017 às 15:06)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (30 Abr 2017 às 15:06)

Tornados estão sendo reportados nesta manhã em áreas da Louisiana e Mississippi.
Danos foram reportados em algumas cidades, mas sem informações de feridos até o momento.

Foto de Amy Roberson Smith em Vicksburg, MS.


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Mai 2017 às 19:16)

#GOES16 IR imagery from this morning/afternoon shows the explosion of storms in the Lower MS Valley! #LAwx #MSwx #severewx #USwx


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Mai 2017 às 23:40)




----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Mai 2017 às 18:31)

Nine deaths have been blamed on flooding in several states across the Midwest and South.

Hundreds of other roads have also been closed by flooding.

Parts of the Mississippi and Missouri rivers are shut down.

https://weather.com/news/news/flooding-missouri-arkansas-illinois-midwest


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Mai 2017 às 18:33)




----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Mai 2017 às 13:43)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (18 Mai 2017 às 16:05)

Na terça vários tornados (~30) foram reportados nos EUA, causando duas mortes, sendo um em Elk City, OK e outro Chetek, WI.
Ontem tivemos 5 tornados e centenas de reports de ventos fortes.

Terça


----------



## Felipe Freitas (18 Mai 2017 às 16:07)

Mais um dia de *ALTO RISCO *em 2017
Tornados significativos são possíveis no Texas, Oklahoma e Kansas.


----------



## Orion (18 Mai 2017 às 19:20)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (18 Mai 2017 às 19:41)

Situação particularmente perigosa para TX e OK.
Devemos ter outro alerta para incluir o KS mais tarde.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (18 Mai 2017 às 20:36)

Primeiro tornado do dia foi registrado em  Duke, OK.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (18 Mai 2017 às 20:37)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (18 Mai 2017 às 20:44)

Célula se desorganizou, mas ainda apresenta rotação.
NEWS 9 ao vivo: http://www.news9.com/category/26718...lh.akamaihd.net/z/KWTV_666@91154/manifest.f4m


----------



## Felipe Freitas (18 Mai 2017 às 20:51)

Célula se organizando novamente.
NEWS 9  está transmitindo


----------



## Felipe Freitas (18 Mai 2017 às 21:20)

Célula ainda apresentando rotação, mas sem tornado confirmado.
Célula na fronteira do TX e Ok pode produzir um tornado em breve.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (18 Mai 2017 às 21:22)

Thalia e Vernon no caminho desta célula


----------



## Felipe Freitas (18 Mai 2017 às 22:14)

Apenas nuvens funis e breves tornados reportados.
Até o momento mais um dia de alto risco que não se confirmou.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (19 Mai 2017 às 00:11)

14 reports até o momento, sendo todos breves.
O tornado mais forte do dia hoje até o momento aconteceu em Toluca, México.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (27 Mai 2017 às 18:51)

Entre 15 e 20 de Maio tivemos 90 tornados confirmados, sendo dois EF3 (Larned, KS e Chetek, WI).
Entre 21 até ontem 26 tivemos pelo menos mais 50 tornados reportados em surtos regionais.
Maio está levemente abaixo da média, com cerca de 230 tornados, mas poderia terminar na média ou acima dependendo do que vier acontecer de hoje até segunda.

Um risco moderado está em vigor para hoje, pois existe possibilidade de formação de um derecho que afetaria os estados de KS, OK, MO, IL, IN, KY, ARK e TN.
Inicialmente devemos ter a ameaça de tornados, principalmente do leste de OK e KS, norte do ARK e centro do MO, podendo alguns serem fortes.
Um alerta de tornado já está em vigor para KS e MO, onde algumas tempestades já causaram chuvas de granizo.


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Jun 2017 às 18:47)




----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Jun 2017 às 21:12)

*PDS (Particularly Dangerous Situation) Tornado Watch issued for parts of Wyoming, Nebraska and Colorado until 8 PM MDT. *

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DCJLHQ-UwAApSYV.jpg


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Jun 2017 às 21:43)




----------



## joralentejano (26 Jun 2017 às 21:33)

*Calor está a derreter o Arizona e já se conduz com luvas de forno*
*Temperaturas no estado norte-americano chegaram aos 50 graus Celsius. E até final de julho não devem descer dos 40. Habitantes vão mostrando tudo o que derrete por aquelas bandas*
Arizona, estado norte-americano do sul do país, está a viver num autêntico forno.

Esta segunda-feira, as previsões até mostram que deverá estar um pouco mais fresco, com uma máxima só de 45 graus Celsius. Nada mau, já que as temperaturas têm chegado aos 50 graus.

Verdade seja dita, o estado do Arizona está numa latitude um pouco a sul do paralelo 37º norte, no qual se situa Portugal. Mas as temperaturas que se vivem, sobretudo na capital do estado, Phoenix, têm levado os habitantes a partilhar fotos, experiências e até iniciativas imaginativas. 
Vejam as imagens, incrível:
TVI24


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Jul 2017 às 17:37)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Jul 2017 às 21:03)

*Canadá evacua 10 mil pessoas na Colúmbia Britânica por incêndios*
10 jul 2017 18:37

Milhares de pessoas foram evacuadas esta segunda-feira na Colúmbia Britânica, três dias depois de as autoridades declararem estado de emergência pelos incêndios florestais que atingem esta província do oeste do Canadá.






Depois de três semanas de seca e fortes ventos que impulsionaram o fogo na direção das casas, várias cidades do planalto Fraser, no centro da província, foram evacuadas.

O fogo obrigou cerca de 10 mil pessoas a deixarem os seus lares no início do fim de semana, informou o centro de coordenação do Corpo de Bombeiros, citado pela emissora canadiana CBC.

"Tivemos 140 incêndios que começaram apenas na sexta-feira. Cerca de 100 no sábado", disse Kevin Skrepnek, porta-voz desse centro, ao ser entrevistado pela CBC.

"Infelizmente, esperamos condições de calor e de seca em um futuro previsível", indicou.

Cerca de 240 pontos de incêndio continuavam no domingo à tarde, 27 deles declarados no mesmo dia, afirmaram as autoridades.

Os habitantes fugiram dos incêndios florestais, particularmente os violentos na região de Kamloops e Cariboo, e dirigiram-se para Príncipe George, no norte, onde as escolas foram equipadas como abrigos.

Centenas de bombeiros das províncias vizinhas foram enviados para apoiar outros mil que combatem os incêndios, que aumentam a cada dia.

O ministro de Segurança Pública anunciou no domingo a aprovação de um plano de ajuda federal e 100 milhões de dólares canadenses prometidos pela província para ajudar as vítimas.
http://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigo...l-pessoas-na-columbia-britanica-por-incendios


----------



## Felipe Freitas (17 Ago 2017 às 16:06)

Pelo menos 9 tornados foram reportados ontem, 8 em Minnesota e 1 em Illinois.
Os tornados causaram danos, mas felizmente ninguém ficou ferido.
Fortes tempestades também foram registradas no TX, KS, OK e MO.


----------



## Orion (21 Ago 2017 às 17:32)

Para a posterioridade:


*Oroville Dam's 'green spot' raises new worries that the nation's tallest dam could be facing a breach danger from a slow motion leak five months after it overflowed*


----------



## guimeixen (2 Set 2017 às 12:24)

Relâmpago algures no Canadá:


----------



## rokleon (3 Set 2017 às 20:36)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Out 2017 às 16:38)

Terríveis imagens de novos incêndios na California


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Out 2017 às 17:31)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Out 2017 às 20:02)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Out 2017 às 20:17)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Out 2017 às 22:01)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Out 2017 às 22:12)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Out 2017 às 12:12)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Out 2017 às 14:42)

Acabei de ler que o nº de mortos até agora são 10 mas existem mais de 100 desaparecidos...


----------



## Dias Miguel (10 Out 2017 às 14:57)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Out 2017 às 15:24)

4 minHá 4 minutos
*Curfew Enforced As Looters Ransack Homes In Sonoma County; Death Toll In NorCal Fires Climbs To 11*


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Out 2017 às 15:32)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Out 2017 às 09:17)

http://abc7news.com *North Bay EVACUATIONS Continue! 17 confirmed deaths, Sonomo County reports 183 current Missing persons.*


----------



## Cinza (11 Out 2017 às 09:54)

Napa e Sonoma: fogo devasta região de vinho na Califórnia
http://www.panrotas.com.br/noticia-...sta-regiao-de-vinho-na-california_150381.html


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Out 2017 às 18:00)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Out 2017 às 18:02)

*Neste video: 16 mortos, 560 desaparecidos, 2000 casas destruídas... *


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Out 2017 às 19:32)

Figure 3. Rivers of melted metal flow from a vehicle parked at a home, Tuesday, Oct. 10, 2017, that was destroyed by a wildfire near Napa, Calif. Wildfires whipped by powerful winds swept through California wine country sending thousands fleeing as flames raged unchecked through high-end resorts, grocery stores and tree-lined neighborhoods. Image credit: AP Photo/Rich Pedroncelli.


----------



## Cinza (11 Out 2017 às 21:05)

Climatologist explains why ‘the conditions are primed for fire’ in California

http://www.latimes.com/local/califo...st-explains-why-the-1507664411-htmlstory.html


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Out 2017 às 23:09)

Breaking News
@BreakingNGlobal
33s
#*BREAKING: Entire City of #Calistoga, #California ordered to evacuate immediately - fires rapidly advancing, get out*


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Out 2017 às 14:30)




----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Out 2017 às 14:48)




----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Out 2017 às 14:55)




----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Out 2017 às 15:14)




----------



## Cinza (12 Out 2017 às 15:29)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


    Eu sei que a vida depois de uma tragédia continua, mas ver o camião do correio a passar e a deixar cartas onde já nada existe é no mínimo bizarro.
    Por outro lado, ver os carros das pessoas e as pessoas a andarem por aquele monte de destroços e saber que não lhes sobrou absolutamente nada a não ser a roupa do corpo é angustiante.
   Já agora aproveito para dizer que espero sinceramente que Portugal tenha apreendido alguma coisa com Pedrogão, por que senão mais uns poucos anos e passamos a ser uma mini Califórnia (se é que já não somos). Já chega o que se passou este ano.


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Out 2017 às 15:35)

Cinza disse:


> Eu sei que a vida depois de uma tragédia continua, mas ver o camião do correio a passar e a deixar cartas onde já nada existe é no mínimo bizarro.
> Por outro lado, ver os carros das pessoas e as pessoas a andarem por aquele monte de destroços e saber que não lhes sobrou absolutamente nada a não ser a roupa do corpo é angustiante.
> Já agora aproveito para dizer que espero sinceramente que Portugal tenha apreendido alguma coisa com Pedrogão, por que senão mais uns poucos anos e passamos a ser uma mini Califórnia (se é que já não somos). Já chega o que se passou este ano.


Eu concordo contigo, devemos ler o relatório que saiu hoje atentamente. Corremos o risco de um dia ver cá uma cidade arder em pouco tempo. Aliás Coimbra não esteve muito longe...


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Out 2017 às 17:38)




----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Out 2017 às 18:59)

*Update: 24 mortos, 463 desaparecidos, pelo menos 3500 casas ardidas. 4 grandes incêndios perto de se juntarem!

North Bay Firestorm: Four fires close to merging into massive blaze

http://kron4.com/2017/10/12/north-bay-firestorm-four-fires-close-to-merging-into-massive-blaze/
*


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Out 2017 às 11:06)

*Death toll climbs to 29 as crews begin grim search among ashes of wine country fires 
10/12/17*

 As weary fire crews began to make progress against a firestorm that has killed at least 28 people in Northern California’s wine country, local officials said Thursday that they have begun a grim search for more bodies amid the ashes of burned communities.

At an afternoon news conference, Sonoma County Sheriff Robert Giordano told reporters that a 15th person was found dead in his county as search crews and cadaver dogs began sifting through debris for the first time Thursday.

Later Thursday, officials confirmed the discovery of four more bodies. Of the total 29 deaths, 15 were in Sonoma County, eight were in Mendocino County, four were in Yuba County and two were in Napa County, according to Sonoma County, Cal Fire and Yuba County officials.

http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-northern-california-firestorms-20171012-story.html


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Out 2017 às 12:07)

*Death toll from Northern California fires jumps to 31; names of 10 victims released*

http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-northern-california-firestorms-20171012-story.html


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Out 2017 às 09:46)

*Death toll from Northern California fires jumps to at least 34; 5,700 structures destroyed*
http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ln-fires-20171013-story.html


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Out 2017 às 18:27)

http://www.kcra.com/article/evacuations-ordered-in-santa-rosa-as-fires-continues-to-rage/13021079

*Evacuations ordered in Santa Rosa as fires continues to rage*

The Santa Rosa Fire Department released a notice early Saturday morning, ordering residents in Skyhawk, Mountain Hawk and some of Rincon Valley to leave their homes. The officials have suggested the residents go to evacuation centers at the Finley Community Center or Sonoma County Fairgrounds.


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Out 2017 às 21:40)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2017 às 11:59)

*Death toll reaches 40, fire now 100 miles wide.*
http://kron4.com/2017/10/14/wildfires-now-up-to-100-miles-wide-as-death-toll-reaches-40/

News fire ( Oakmont) between Tubbs and Nuns.
550 acres, 10% contained.
http://www.fire.ca.gov/general/firemaps


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Out 2017 às 18:46)




----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Out 2017 às 23:55)

*Califórnia regista 42 mortos e perdas acima de mil milhões de dólares*
HÁ 44 MINUTOS
1
O comissário dos seguros da Califórnia afirmo que as perdas provocadas pelos incêndios que dizimaram extensas áreas excedem os mil milhões de dólares (844 milhões de euros).

Partilhe





JOHN G. MABANGLO/EPA


O comissário dos seguros da Califórnia afirmou hoje que as perdas provocadas pelos incêndios que dizimaram extensas áreas deste Estado norte-americano excedem os mil milhões de dólares (844 milhões de euros).

Estes incêndios, que começaram no condado de Sonoma County, já provocaram a morte a 42 pessoas no mês de outubro.

O comissário Dave Jones, que funciona como regulador desta indústria, disse a jornalistas, em Los Angeles, que as estimativas proveem dos oito principais seguradores nas áreas afetadas.

As autoridades californianas já adiantaram que sete mil habitações e outras estruturas foram destruídas pelos incêndios mortíferos no norte da Califórnia.

Mais de 15 mil pessoas continuam impedidas de aceder às suas residências.
http://observador.pt/2017/10/19/cal...tos-e-perdas-acima-de-mil-milhoes-de-dolares/


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Out 2017 às 21:41)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (22 Out 2017 às 03:57)

Fracos e breves tornados sendo reportados hoje em Oklahoma.
Um tornado atingiu Norman, OK causando alguns danos.


----------



## Cinza (25 Out 2017 às 19:22)

*Após incêndios florestais, calor na Califórnia supera recorde de 108 anos e chega a 40 graus.*

http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/videos/inte...corde-em-los-angeles/59f050f30cf2a3bc49b3d0ea
https://g1.globo.com/mundo/noticia/...-recorde-de-108-anos-e-chega-a-40-graus.ghtml


----------



## Cinza (25 Out 2017 às 19:24)

*Entenda porque os incêndios na Califórnia ocorrem com frequência*

https://www.terra.com.br/noticias/c...fce85cb9ddf2afe95b2dbd42ea12bf0b0wsj76dr.html

No sul da Califórnia , o vento que detona o fogo é conhecido como vento de Santa Ana . Em determinadas condições meteorológicas, o vento que sopra do continente para o mar, é acelerado ao descer as montanhas de San Gabriel, ao norte de Los Angeles, que tem picos de mais de 2 mil metros. O ar que desce as montanhas chega sobre a Califórnia aquecido e muito seco. Este ar que desce as encostas é aquecido pelo processo físico natural de aquecimento adiabático (aumento de aproximadamente 1°C a cada 100 metros ) e detona os incêndios. O vento que desce as montanhas é forte e ajuda a espalhar o fogo. O vento de Santa Ana e é gerado por um  sistema de alta pressão atmosférica que se posiciona especialmente sobre o estado de Nevada, vizinho da Califórnia. Porém, entre os dois existe uma grande cadeia de montanhas, a Serra Nevada .








Foto: Climatempo
_Sistema de alta pressão atmosférica que gera o vento de Santa Ana_

Em análise publicada no Earth Observatory, da NASA, em 9/10/2017, o climatologista William Patzert, do JPL ( _Jet Propulsion Laboratory ) _da NASA comentou sobre o papel do ser humano nos incêndios: "Os incêndios entraram em erupção em áreas onde as regiões selvagens estavam em desenvolvimento urbano. Os californianos construíram em corredores de fogo históricos ."


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Out 2017 às 21:42)

*Moderate to Major Nor'easter expected to hit this weekend*

http://armonk.dailyvoice.com/weathe...g-noreaster-conditions-to-westchester/725263/


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Out 2017 às 21:48)




----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Out 2017 às 21:52)




----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Out 2017 às 22:15)




----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Out 2017 às 19:19)




----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Out 2017 às 22:45)




----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Out 2017 às 23:56)




----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Out 2017 às 00:01)




----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Out 2017 às 18:19)




----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Out 2017 às 18:36)




----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Out 2017 às 18:51)




----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Out 2017 às 19:06)




----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Out 2017 às 11:15)

More than 1 million customers across the Northeast U.S. lost power during Franken-Philippe, according to weather.com. As of 10 am EDT Monday, more than 350,000 customers across Maine remained without power, with no estimate of when power would be restored. Central Maine Power reported that the power outages affected more than half of the company’s customer base and were more widespread than those from the notorious ice storm of January 1998. “Recovery will take several days,” the utility tweeted.

Strong winds hit many other parts of New York and New England as the multi-pronged Franken-Philippe swept north. Top gusts reported fron Sunday through midday Monday included:

133 mph: Mount Washington, NH
92 mph: Matinicus Rock, ME 
78 mph: Isles of Shoals, ME
69 mph: Portland Jetport, ME
67 mph: SUNY-Oswego, NY
63 mph: Burlington, VT

*Rainfall from Franken-Philippe*
Minor to moderate flooding was occurring over parts of New England on Monday, after Franken-Philippe dumped several inches of rain atop ground that was already saturated in some areas by heavy rains over the past week. Just east of Mount Washington, NH, the Saco River was in moderate flood stage. Still approaching its expected crest of 14.4’ at midday Monday, the Saco was already at its highest levels since Hurricane Irene in 2011. Multiple roads were flooded in the area, according to New England Cable News. Heavy rain also fell across several parts of New York state, including the lower Hudson Valley as well as areas near the east end of Lake Erie. 

The highest rainfall amounts reported from each state from Friday night up to 10 am EDT Monday, as summarized by NOAA/NWS/WPC, included:

Connecticut:  5.49” (Waterbury-Oxford Airport)
Massachusetts:  3.73” (Fitchburg)
Maine:  3.15” (Bethel)
New Hampshire:  5.19” (Mount Washington)
New Jersey:  5.42” (Randolph)
New York:  4.99” (Armonk)
Pennsylvania:  4.46” (Bellefonte)
Rhode Island:  4.70” (Manville)
Vermont:  4.92” (West Halifax)

*Record low barometric pressures for October*
One sign of the uncommon strength of this storm: the very low barometric pressures, especially for early- to mid-autumn.

—In Albany, NY, the mean-sea-level pressure dropped to 975.9 mb at 1:51 am EDT Monday. This broke the previous all-time October record of 979.3 mb set on Oct. 26, 1980.

—In Providence, RI, the pressure dropped to 983.3 mb at 3:51 am EDT Monday, breaking the October record of 983.4 mb set on Oct. 26, 2006.

—In Boston, MA, the minimum pressure of 984.3 mb at 6:54 am EDT Monday was just above the October record of 982.4 mb from Oct. 26, 2006.
https://www.wunderground.com/cat6/new-york-new-england-raked-weird-autumn-storm


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Nov 2017 às 13:50)

*E tudo as cheias levaram… incluindo uma casa*

*Tempestade no New Hampshire fez subir as margens do rio. Uma casa foi levada pelo rio e destruída ao embater numa ponte.*






Os efeitos de uma forte tempestade que assolou o New Hampshire no domingo ainda se fazem sentir naquele estado norte-americano. A tempestade fez com que as margens do rio transbordassem. As cheias consequentes provocaram vários estragos.

Os habitantes das cidades deste estado publicaram várias fotografias e vídeos nas redes sociais, mas uma deles ganhou maior destaque e tornou-se viral. Trata-se de um vídeo captado por Tom Babbit, residente na cidade de Warren e que filmou esta terça-feira uma casa a ser levada pelas águas tumultuosas do rio Baker. A casa acabou por ser destruída ao embater numa ponte.

As imagens impressionantes são demonstrativas da força da natureza. “Foi mau. Só de olhar foi horrível”, disse Tom Babbit ao Boston Globe, que referiu que a casa deve servir apenas como residência de verão ou para férias dos proprietários.

Este era um desastre à espera de acontecer segundo Tom Babbit. Em julho, após uma tempestade, as águas do rio Baker também subiram e colocaram em risco a casa. Tom Babbit diz que os donos da habitação fizeram algumas obras junto à margem do rio para evitar... o que acabou por acontecer.
https://www.noticiasaominuto.com/mu...ium=email&utm_source=gekko&utm_campaign=daily


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Nov 2017 às 09:44)

*Califórnia pede 6,4 mil milhões de euros para reconstruir após incêndios*
04 nov, 2017 - 00:45

Os fogos fizeram mais de 40 mortos e destruíram cerca de 8.900 casas de habitação e outros edifícios.

O governador da Califórnia e vários congressistas solicitaram ao governo federal 7,4 mil milhões de dólares (6,4 mil milhões de euros) para trabalhos de reconstrução necessários depois de o fogo ter devastado os condados vinícolas.

Estes incêndios provocaram a morte a mais de 40 pessoas e deixaram milhares sem habitação.

Em carta enviada para a Casa Branca, Jerry Brown, senadores eleitos pelo estado e outros 39 congressistas instaram o Governo e o Congresso a aprovarem rapidamente medidas financeiras para apoiarem a recuperação da Califórnia.

Brown detalhou que o financiamento seria destinado para limpezas e programas de apoio a habitação, transportes, agricultura, protecção do ambiente e outros serviços para os afectados pelos incêndios.

Uma série de fogos que começaram no norte do Estado na noite de 8 de Outubro mataram pelo menos 43 pessoas e destruíram cerca de 8.900 casas de habitação e outros edifícios.

No seu ponto mais crítico, milhares de bombeiros combateram 21 fogos simultaneamente.

Os estragos e os efeitos dos incêndios ainda não foram avaliados na sua totalidade, mas o gabinete do governador e os condados afectados determinaram que eram necessários fundos federais no montante de 7,4 mil milhões de dólares para ajudar a recuperação da Califórnia, escreveu-se na carta.

Os fogos destruíram de forma significativa terras agrícolas e de pastagem e bacias hidrográficas. Mais de um terço dos fundos pretendidos -- 3,1 mil milhões de dólares -- irão para ajudar a recuperar as indústrias agrícolas, incluindo vinhas, adiantaram dirigentes californianos.

"O impacto económico na agricultura, turismo e hospitalidade e indústrias vinícolas continua a ser desconhecido", avançaram os autores da missiva.

"Nove destilarias californianas foram destruídas e 21 afectadas na mais destacada região produtora de vinho da nação", adiantaram.

No último mês, o Congresso aprovou uma ajuda de 576,5 milhões de dólares para a Califórnia e o oeste dos EUA.

Trump prometeu ajuda para as vítimas dos fogos na Califórnia em 10 de Outubro, dizendo que tinha dito a Brown que "o governo federal vai apoiar o povo da Califórnia".

Brown afirmou que tinha solicitado ao Departamento de Finanças do Estado para acelerar a libertação de 41,5 milhões de dólares para responder a necessidades imediatas de vítimas não elegíveis para ajuda federal.

Durante os incêndios em Outubro, Brown declarou o estado de emergência para os condados do norte da Califórnia de Solano, Napa, Sonoma, Yuba, Butte, Lake, Mendocino e Nevada e, ainda, o de Orange, no sul.
http://rr.sapo.pt/noticia/97451/cal...ara-reconstruir-apos-incendios?utm_source=rss


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Nov 2017 às 22:59)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Nov 2017 às 19:36)




----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Nov 2017 às 18:22)




----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Nov 2017 às 18:25)




----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Dez 2017 às 11:28)




----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Dez 2017 às 11:29)




----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Dez 2017 às 11:30)




----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Dez 2017 às 11:32)




----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Dez 2017 às 11:43)




----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Dez 2017 às 12:11)




----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Dez 2017 às 13:48)




----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Dez 2017 às 14:24)




----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Dez 2017 às 15:02)

*2 confirmed deaths now

Kira Hoffman- 
@kiramhoffman
1m1 minute ago
More
#ThomasFire continues to burn 1 acre per second, driven by strong winds

VCscanner- 
@VCscanner
45s45 seconds ago
More
#ThomasFire: 40,000-45,000 acres!!!*


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Dez 2017 às 15:13)




----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Dez 2017 às 15:47)

*@KEYTNC3Kelsey

Thomas Fire current weather conditions: Winds have intensified over the past hour. Gusts near the Thomas Fire between 60-70 mph. Sustained winds N 27 mph. *


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Dez 2017 às 15:57)




----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Dez 2017 às 16:11)

*Laura J. Nelson &#129413;

The #ThomasFire is burning just over the ridge from Santa Paula Hospital, where doctors and nurses are waiting for an evacuation order from fire officials.*


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Dez 2017 às 17:03)

*@FireFinderApp
·

Thanks, we have confirmation it is 45,500 acres in size now. #ThomasFire is growing extraordinarily fast!*


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Dez 2017 às 17:42)

*Brandi Hitt
@ABC7Brandi
39m
Surrounded by flames in #Ventura covering the #thomasfire @ABC7. We can’t count the number of homes we’ve seen destroyed. It’s heartbreaking*


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Dez 2017 às 17:46)




----------



## André Filipe Bom (5 Dez 2017 às 19:21)

Bem que cenário, completamente o horror.


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Dez 2017 às 19:36)

André Filipe Bom disse:


> Bem que cenário, completamente o horror.


É mesmo o horror! Um hospital ardeu e outros a caminho, escolas, uma universidade evacuada, e casas de habitação incontáveis neste momento. A progressão de fogos florestais em meio urbano estão a ficar comuns e isto é dramático! Um à parte, a casa da Opera muito perto de arder também...


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Dez 2017 às 07:44)

Isto é Los Angeles...

53s
*A state of emergency has been declared in Los Angeles in response to the #CreekFire, which has burned at least 11,000 acres and has destroyed 30 structures *


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Dez 2017 às 07:50)




----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Dez 2017 às 08:01)

*Edit: 400 estruturas já arderam só em Ventura County... isto é área metropolitana de Los Angeles.*


----------



## hurricane (6 Dez 2017 às 08:54)

Afinal nao é so ca.


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Dez 2017 às 12:58)

hurricane disse:


> Afinal nao é so ca.


Claro que não é só cá. Tal como nós a Califórnia também está muito exposta ás alterações climáticas. Estão com uma grande seca e os ventos típicos de Santa Ana este ano estão extremamente fortes. Até estão a arrancar árvores. Assim é impossível conter os fogos!


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Dez 2017 às 13:08)

*Shocking aerial images reveal extent of SoCal wildfire damage as 45,000 acres burn and more than 27,000 people are displaced*

*One person has died and at least three firefighters have been injured while battling the Thomas Fire*
*More than 27,000 people have been forced to evacuate due to the fast-moving blaze that started Monday*
*At least 45,000 acres have burned in Ventura County and the fire has not been contained as of 2pm (PT)*
*California Gov. Jerry Brown issued a state of emergency on Tuesday for the county and urged people to flee*
*He said:  'This fire is very dangerous and spreading rapidly, but we'll continue to attack it with all we've got'*
*Filming on HBO's big-budget drama Westworld and CBS drama S.W.A.T have been shut down due to blaze *
*A massive plume of wildfire smoke now extends more than 500 miles off the Southern California coast *
*Two people were hospitalized with burns from a fire, called the Little Mountain Fire, that broke out near the campus of California Sate University, San Bernardino also on Tuesday*
*Not including these latest fires, more than one million acres of land have burned in the state so far in 2017*


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ges-extent-SoCal-wildfires.html#ixzz50UBmRZlR 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Dez 2017 às 13:33)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


*Neste momento o live feed mostra os subúrbios ou arredores, não sei bem, de Los Angeles, com prédios altos e tudo e o fogo em meio urbano! Fogo perto do centro de Getty!!!*


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Dez 2017 às 15:32)

*4 minHá 4 minutos*
*FIRE REPORTED AT HIGH-RISE ABOVE GRAND CENTRAL TERMINAL: NBC*


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Dez 2017 às 15:50)

*Skyler
@skysthelimit442
50m
CURRENT MANDATORY AND VOLUNTARY EVACUATION (soon to be mandatory) in LOS angeles

Los Angeles prestes a ser evacuada!!!  

#SkirballFire in the Sepulveda Pass and Bel Air areas of Los Angeles forces closure of 405 Freeway, trapping drivers.*


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Dez 2017 às 16:28)




----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Dez 2017 às 16:41)

BreakingNNow
@BreakingNNow
·
*1m
#BREAKING: Reports of several homes on fire on Moraga Drive. #SkirballFire

Parece que está a ir em direcção à UCLA! *


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Dez 2017 às 16:43)

*SkirballFire but it’s dangerously close to heavily populated area in Los Angeles like UCLA, Santa Monica, & Hollywood.*


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Dez 2017 às 17:04)

*@duncanwestley
·
1m
6 #wildfires in #SoCal now*


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Dez 2017 às 17:05)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *@duncanwestley
> ·
> 1m
> 6 #wildfires in #SoCal now*


*Fire #Ventura #SantaPaula #Ojai #SantaBarbara
* #CreekFire #Sylmar #SanFernando 
* #RyeFire #SantaClarita #Valencia
* #WilsonFire #Pasadena 
* #LittleMountainFire #SanBernardino 
* #SkirballFire #BelAir #GettyCenter*


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Dez 2017 às 17:11)

*@RobShiveley
·
2m
Several homes burning in Bel-Air as wildfire closes 405 Fwy and forces evacuations. Massive gridlock along one of LA's most congested freeway*


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Dez 2017 às 17:20)




----------



## Orion (6 Dez 2017 às 17:51)

Compósito a cores  https://lance-modis.eosdis.nasa.gov/imagery/subsets/?project=fas&subset=USA5.2017339.aqua.1km

O incêndio com maior dimensão já consumiu mais de 26000 hectares  http://cdfdata.fire.ca.gov/incidents/incidents_details_info?incident_id=1922

HR muito baixa no sul da Califórnia.







Lá ainda é de manhã.


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Dez 2017 às 17:51)

*Local news reporting that Rupert Murdoch’s $30 million property is burning in the #SkirballFire. The property includes acres of vineyards.*


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Dez 2017 às 18:29)

*#RyeFire - Santa Clarita - 7,000 - 5% contained #CreekFire - San Fernando County - 11,377 acres - 0% contained #SkirballFire - Brentwood - 150 acres - 0% contained

Thomas fire - right off 101 and 126 Freeways - foothills and next to neighborhoods

Skirball Fire - Right off 405 Freeway and foothills and neighborhoods

Creek Fire - Right off 210 Freeway and in parts, the 5 freeway. Again where foothills meet neighborhoods

Rye Fire - Right off 5 freeway, in where foothills/open brush meet neighborhoods*


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Dez 2017 às 18:40)

(Los Angeles Times)

Officials said that more than 125 firefighters were on the scene and that water-dropping helicopters were being used.

The fire started near the 405 and was burning near homes at the top of a ridge.

All schools in the Santa Monica-Malibu Unified School District are closed Wednesday, as are the following Los Angeles Unified School District campuses: Roscomare Road Elementary, Community Elementary Magnet Charter School and Kenter Canyon Elementary School.

UCLA told most faculty and students off campus to stay away Wednesday morning. “Except for UCLA Health, all other staff, faculty and students who are off campus should not attempt to come to campus until the situation is resolved,” the Westwood university tweeted. “Classes are optional and students should check with their instructors.”
... http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ln-brentwood-fire-20171206-story.html


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Dez 2017 às 19:20)




----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Dez 2017 às 19:59)

*UCLA shutting down per KABC.*


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Dez 2017 às 21:51)

NBC Los Angeles
NBC Los Angeles
@NBCLA
·
22m
*
CalFire's Santa Ana wind index will reach "purple" level starting tonight, Chief Director of CalFire Ken Pimlott says. "These will be winds that there will be no ability to fight fires in this kind of wind." *


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Dez 2017 às 21:56)




----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Dez 2017 às 22:02)

*Los Angeles (cidade) acaba de declarar o estado de emergência!*


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Dez 2017 às 22:46)




----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Dez 2017 às 22:55)




----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Dez 2017 às 22:57)




----------



## Zulo (7 Dez 2017 às 00:20)

https://facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10156076486147502&id=348156187501


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Dez 2017 às 09:09)

*Worst Fire conditions ever on Record for Tomorrow*

*Just reported by the head of California fire department*
*
Winds tomorrow over 40 knots with Gusts over 100 MPH

Town of Ojai now evacuation hospitals and medical centers*


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Dez 2017 às 12:21)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Dez 2017 às 13:34)

*#ThomasFire: Urgent mandatory evacuations for La Conchita. Fire is starting to impact the community.

#BREAKING: Mandatory Evacuations issued for areas of Grand Avenue in Ojayi.

#BREAKING: Voluntary evacuations issued for the Rose Valley are of Los Padres National Forest due to the #ThomasFire

Thomas Fire has forced new evacuations on two fronts and forced the closure of Highway 101 and State Route 150, cutting off coastal access to Santa Barbara. New mandatory evacuation orders were issued for Ojai and Carpinteria.

@R5_Fire_News

**Critical Fire Weather Warning** for Southern Calif. Peak #SantaAnaWinds approaching 90 MP*


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Dez 2017 às 13:38)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Dez 2017 às 14:33)

*@TonyPotts1

WAKING UP2 FIRE: Every #fire has grown overnight. #LAfires are now threatening even more towns.

Happening now: The @latimes reports there are now NO open routes between Santa Barbara and Ventura counties

@MrJamesCosgrove

Latest on the #wildfires in Southern California:
- 200+ structures destroyed 
- 12,000+ homes threatened 
- 110k+ acres burned 
- 200k people under evacuation orders*


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Dez 2017 às 16:14)

*@KaraFinnstrom

101 MESS! Right after CHP started taking escorted groups through 17-mile stretch closed overnight, #ThomasFire once again jumps freeway. Traffic halted and backed up in #Solimar

@BreakingNNow
24s
#BREAKING: Reports of a 2nd alarm brush fire in Malibu, California. #HorizonFire*


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Dez 2017 às 17:50)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Dez 2017 às 18:57)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Dez 2017 às 19:36)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Dez 2017 às 20:35)

*21s
#BREAKING: Bonsall High School is currently being evacuated due to the #lilacfire

7m
#BREAKING: Fast moving fire has erupted near the I-15 and SR-76 in Fallbrook, California. Sullivan Middle School has been evacuated.*


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Dez 2017 às 22:09)

*40s
#BREAKING: The #LibertyFire is now 100+ acres with 250 homes immediately threatened*


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Dez 2017 às 22:23)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *21s
> #BREAKING: Bonsall High School is currently being evacuated due to the #lilacfire
> 
> 7m
> #BREAKING: Fast moving fire has erupted near the I-15 and SR-76 in Fallbrook, California. Sullivan Middle School has been evacuated.*


*#LilacFire [update] We are exercising our agreement with the military to utilize their helicopters for firefighting operations. Also, we are exercising our agreement with San Diego Fire-Rescue to utilize their helicopter for night flying operations.*


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Dez 2017 às 22:33)

*BreakingNNow
@BreakingNNow
1m
#BREAKING: The #LilacFire is currently growing at a dangerous rate of speed with 1,000 structures threaten. At least 5 structures have been destroyed with an unknown number of damaged structures. The Highway 76 is closed in both directions*


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Dez 2017 às 23:12)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Dez 2017 às 23:16)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Dez 2017 às 09:41)

*More than 400 structures destroyed in 115,000-acre Ventura County wildfire*
http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ln-fires-20171207-story.html


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Dez 2017 às 12:58)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Dez 2017 às 15:28)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


* An estimated 25 horses die in fires at San Luis Rey Downs* 

John CherwaIt was a scene of horror and panic at San Luis Rey Downs on Thursday as wind-fed fires engulfed parts of the thoroughbred training center near Bonsall in San Diego County, causing an unknown number of equine deaths. It will be well into the day before the exact damage and number of fatalities will...
http://www.latimes.com/sports/more/la-sp-fire-horses-20171208-story.html


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Dez 2017 às 15:32)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Dez 2017 às 17:49)

*More
#BREAKING: At least 401 structures have been destroyed and 81 structures damaged with 15,000 structures threatened due to the #ThomasFire

#LilacFire: UPDATE over 80 structures have been destroyed. Over 1,000 firefighters battling flames.*


----------



## André Filipe Bom (8 Dez 2017 às 18:43)

Sem palavras como foi possivel isto acontecer?


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Dez 2017 às 19:02)

André Filipe Bom disse:


> Sem palavras como foi possivel isto acontecer?


Uma grande seca, muito baixa humidade e ventos de Santa Ana que este ano são os mais fortes de sempre... os fogos surgem ateados por gente sem escrúpulos. Já foram apanhados alguns. Mas a situação não está nada melhor. Hoje é a região de San Diego a mais afectada mas os fogos em LA continuam.


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Dez 2017 às 20:38)




----------



## Orion (8 Dez 2017 às 22:36)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Dez 2017 às 22:53)

*California wildfires: Flames seen from space*

8 December 2017

 
*Thousands of people living in California have been forced to flee their homes after a number of wildfires took hold around Los Angeles.*






Six large wildfires, and other smaller blazes, have erupted since Monday. About 500 buildings have been destroyed.

Satellite imagery taken on 5 December shows how the fires took hold - driven by extreme weather, including low humidity, high winds and parched ground.

About 5,700 firefighters have been battling the brushfires, officials said on Thursday, with many drafted in from neighbouring states to help.

Read more: Residents flee as fires spread

*Thomas Fire*




The Thomas fire in Ventura County to the north of Los Angeles remains the largest of the blazes and has spread as far as the Pacific coast.

It has consumed 180 square miles (466 sq km) since it broke out on Monday, and destroyed more than 430 buildings, fire officials said.

*Creek Fire*




Another blaze north of Los Angeles, the Creek fire, is 20% under control and covers some 15,323 acres.

*Rye Fire*




The Rye Fire threatened more than 5,000 homes and structures northwest of Los Angeles near Santa Clarita.

It consumed thousands of acres and triggered evacuations of homes and schools.

The fire authorities say it is now 25% under control.

The fires have been recorded over 48 hours





*Skirball Fire*





Image copyrightEPA
In the wealthy Los Angeles enclave of Bel Air, firefighters were seen removing artwork from luxury homes on Wednesday as the Skirball Fire raged.

It has forced hundreds of residents in the wooded hills to evacuate and charred more than 475 acres.

*Lilac Fire*





Image copyrightREUTERS
North of San Diego, another blaze called the Lilac Fire spread from 10 acres to 4,100 acres in just a few hours.

It destroyed 20 structures and prompted evacuations and road closures.

A Reuters news agency photographer described propane tanks under houses exploding and sounding like bombs.

Californian authorities have issued a purple alert - the highest level warning - amid what it called "extremely critical fire weather".

The powerful, desert-heated Santa Ana winds have been fanning the flames.
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-42278027


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Dez 2017 às 09:44)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Dez 2017 às 17:51)

*Firefighters begin to turn the tide on Southern California wildfires*
Melissa Etehad, Ruben Vives and Sarah ParviniContact Reporters


Firefighters hoped to make more progress Saturday against wildfires burning from Ojai to Oceanside, destroying more than 500 structures and forcing hundreds of thousands to flee from their homes.

As Santa Ana winds finally died down Friday, crews were able to begin containment of some of the biggest fires. But red flag fire warnings remain in effect, and forecasters say the Santa Anas will return to San Diego County late Saturday evening.

On Saturday, Gov. Jerry Brown plans to survey the devastation Saturday in Ventura, the hardest hit by this week’s firestorms.

Firefighters had a successful day battling flames on the southern edge of the Thomas fire, working toward the coast as well as parts of Ojai thanks to favorable wind patterns, a weakening of the winds and fire crews improving fire lines they had established, according to Bill Murphy, a spokesman for Cal Fire.

By Saturday morning, the Thomas fire had burned 143,000 acres. Containment efforts were hampered overnight by wind and topography, fire officials said, but the blaze was 15% contained. As a result, Murphy said, evacuations for most of the city of Ventura and Santa Paula were lifted.

Firefighters continued to encounter difficulty on the east side of the fire above Fillmore. Crews used helicopters to drop water on that portion to try to contain the fire. Firefighters also made progress on Highway 33 and the 101 Freeway on the west side of the blaze.

Officials said they expect the fire to spread to the west Saturday toward Santa Barbara County, Sespe Wilderness and the Sespe Condor Sanctuary if there is no change in the weather.

“But you have to understand, when the winds are down, the movement of the fire is very slow,” said Ventura County Sheriff’s Sgt. Kevin Donoghue. “So right now, we’re benefiting from lower winds than what was expected.”

In Los Angeles County, firefighters were making progress on blazes in Sylmar, Santa Clarita and Bel-Air. The Creek Fire was now 80% contained, and the Rye Fire was 65% contained.

Even as the tide began to turn, residents were beginning to come to terms with the devastation and loss from the fires.

On Friday afternoon, Jacklyn Mann, 29, sifted through the charred metal and debris that was once her house. Her brother Ben Mann, 26, and her father, Roger Mann, 60, scoured the debris.

The family is one of the first residents on their block in Ventura to return to the neighborhood. All down the windy street, houses like the Mann family’s had been destroyed by the Thomas fire.

The Manns came back with one goal in mind: to salvage any household items they could find that held sentimental value.

“I found another one!” Jacklyn shouted to her dad.

In her hand was a dusty ceramic pinch pot that her other brother, Dixon Mann, had made years ago in elementary school.

“Oh, cool. Sweet,” Roger responded.

Lined on the side of their property were small items the family had dug up that day.

Among them was Ben Mann’s swimming medals from when he was a child.

The family decided to spend the day digging through the rubble after they had earlier found a Christmas ornament that belonged to Jacklyn.

It had been hanging on their Christmas tree, which they had decorated on Monday before the fires destroyed their house.

“We didn’t want to wait,” Jacklyn said.

“It’s weird to see what survived the flames.”

In northern San Diego County, the Lilac fire had 4,100 acres burned and 105 structures destroyed along the Highway 76 corridor that stretches west from the 15 Freeway through Bonsall and Fallbrook. But officials cautioned that dry, swirling Santa Ana winds are expected to return Saturday and Sunday and could kick up embers that might start new fires.

At least 65 of the houses lost were at the Rancho Monserate Country Club, a mobile home community near where the flames leapt to life late Thursday morning. The blaze took off on a fast-paced rampage that also killed 35 horses at the storied San Luis Rey Downs thoroughbred-training facility and injured two firefighters and four civilians, including a horse trainer burned over 50% of her body.

Among those coping with their losses was Jon Stecker, who stood alongside what had been his two-story, 2,700-square foot home on Olive Hill Road in Bonsall as the sun began to set Friday.

“It’s gnarly, huh?” he said.

He lost not just his home, but two other houses on the 1.2-acre property he’s owned since 1992. He’d been at work in San Diego when the fire hit, but said he knew his home was gone because his wife had told him she saw a solid wall of burning trees across the street as she fled.

Stecker, 53, pointed to what had been his deck, now just a pile where a tiny orange flame or two stubbornly flickered. “Want a tub?” he asked, motioning at a buried bathtub, which on Thursday morning had been in a second-floor bathroom.

He said he lost a horse and a pig in the fire, but his wife had been able to get their dogs out. They also lost three vehicles, now just metal shells.

Waiting for his insurance agent, he said he’s resigned to rebuilding.

“What can you do?” he said.

Several people were hurt in the San Diego fires.

Among those injured Thursday was Martine Bellocq, a trainer at San Luis Rey Downs, who suffered second- and third-degree burns over 50% of her body as she tried to rescue six horses, according to Alan Balch, executive director of the California Thoroughbred Trainers.

She was airlifted to UC San Diego Medical Center and placed in a medically induced coma, Balch said.

Bellocq was among several trainers, grooms and staff who tried to evacuate hundreds of thoroughbreds as the fire roared toward the sprawling, 200-acre, 500-stall training facility Thursday afternoon. In the rush to get horses to safety, many were simply allowed to run free once the flames began to sweep through the barns. Many of the 35 horses killed there perished in their stalls.
http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-wildfires-california-20171209-story.html


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Dez 2017 às 20:35)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Dez 2017 às 10:24)

*At 230,000 acres, Thomas fire is now the fifth-largest wildfire in modern California history*
Melissa Etehad, Ruben Vives, Harriet Ryan and Alene Tchekmedyian
Santa Barbara County was under siege from the Thomas fire Sunday as fire crews fought to keep the destructive blaze from the region’s picturesque beach communities. Authorities said the out-of-control blaze had scorched 230,000 acres by Sunday evening, making it the fifth largest wildfire in modern...
http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-thomas-fire-santa-barbara-fire-20171210-story.html


----------



## Orion (11 Dez 2017 às 17:52)




----------



## Orion (11 Dez 2017 às 21:51)

Outros compósitos aqui  https://lance-modis.eosdis.nasa.gov/imagery/subsets/?project=fas&subset=USA5


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Dez 2017 às 22:03)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Dez 2017 às 22:09)




----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Dez 2017 às 22:12)

CBS Evening News
@CBSEveningNews
·
31m
*JUST IN: @CALFIRE_CHIEF says a firefighter has died battling the #ThomasFire*


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Dez 2017 às 16:11)




----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Dez 2017 às 20:21)

Thousands of additional residents are being evacuated from areas near the Thomas Fire, now the third-largest wildfire in modern California history.
Fueled by high winds, the massive fire north of Ventura has burned 259,000 acres, Cal Fire said Saturday morning. That's up from 256,000 acres on Friday.
Twelve thousand additional people were being evacuated Saturday from areas near the blaze, said Santa Barbara Sheriff's Office spokesman Brian Olmstead. The blaze broke out 12 days ago and has killed a firefighter and a woman trying to flee. 


http://www.cnn.com/2017/12/16/us/california-fires/index.html


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Dez 2017 às 20:27)

*Update: #ThomasFire experiencing explosive growth on the western edge near #SantaBarbara , strong sundowner winds expected to develope this evening, could be a dangerous day out there. Don't wait to evacuate !*



*Some animals from the @SantaBarbaraZoo are being placed into crates and are being staged for possible evacuation to predetermined locations. #ThomasFire*


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Dez 2017 às 20:37)




----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Dez 2017 às 20:44)




----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Dez 2017 às 21:51)




----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Dez 2017 às 11:49)

*"Thomas" torna-se no maior incêndio da história da Califórnia*
23 DE DEZEMBRO DE 2017 - 10:10


O incêndio "Thomas" destruiu ainda pelo menos 1.063 edifícios - contra 2.820 do "Cedar" em 2003 - e fez duas mortes, enquanto o "Cedar" causou 15 vítimas mortais.

 O incêndio, batizado de "Thomas", que lavra há cerca de duas semanas no sul da Califórnia, nos Estados Unidos, destruiu 110.641 hectares, tornando-se no maior da história moderna daquele estado.

O fogo, que deflagrou no passado dia 4, superou o recorde do "Cedar", incêndio que, em outubro de 2003, calcinou 110.579 hectares no condado de San Diego, segundo informou na sexta-feira o Departamento Florestal e de Proteção Contra Incêndios da Califórnia.

Esta classificação dos maiores fogos da Califórnia só tem em conta os incêndios registados a partir de 1932.

SUBSCREVER
O incêndio "Thomas" destruiu ainda pelo menos 1.063 edifícios - contra 2.820 do "Cedar" em 2003 - e fez duas mortes, enquanto o "Cedar" causou 15 vítimas mortais.

Embora nos primeiros dias se tenha alastrado com muita rapidez pelos condados de Santa Bárbara e Ventura, nos últimos dias tem cedido aos meios, com os bombeiros a conseguirem importantes avanços no combate às chamas, atualmente controladas a 65%, embore ainda mobilize cerca de 3.000 operacionais.

Este ano tem sido o pior em termos de incêndios florestais desde que há registos na Califórnia, devido sobretudo aos grandes fogos de outubro, que atingiram vários condados daquele estado e consumiram grande parte das famosas regiões vinícolas de Napa e Sonoma.

Estes incêndios custaram a vida a 44 pessoas e destruíram cerca de 8.900 edifícios, segundo o balanço final facultado pelas autoridades.
https://www.tsf.pt/internacional/in...cendio-da-historia-da-california-9006262.html


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Dez 2017 às 22:24)

The snow bands will start to set up in earnest following a system moving through on Christmas Eve. Behind this first system, the cold air will move through, and it’s the cold air contrasting with the warm lake waters that will set up the consistent bands of snow off the lakes. With a relatively consistent wind direction and cold air mass, the snow should stay consistent over the course of the next few days.

Elsewhere, cities like Buffalo, Rochester and Syracuse in New York along with Erie, Pennsylvania and Cleveland, Ohio could all see as much as a foot of snow through the same time period.


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Dez 2017 às 18:22)




----------



## Zulo (27 Dez 2017 às 19:09)

Faz lembrar um certo filme :|


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Dez 2017 às 19:43)

Zulo disse:


> Faz lembrar um certo filme :|


Podes crer...


----------



## hurricane (27 Dez 2017 às 19:49)

Para quem gosta de frio e neve esta zona dos USA e Canada é a melhor de todas. A Europa é demasiado exposta 'a corrente do golfo oceanica.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (27 Dez 2017 às 22:29)

hurricane disse:


> Para quem gosta de frio e neve esta zona dos USA e Canada é a melhor de todas. A Europa é demasiado exposta 'a corrente do golfo oceanica.


Depende. Se fores para a Escandinávia...


----------



## hurricane (28 Dez 2017 às 00:05)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Depende. Se fores para a Escandinávia...


Mesmo assim a Escandinavia nao bate os dias seguidos de temperaturas a -20 do Nordeste dos USA e o Leste do Canada. Alias em Oslo, a média de temperaturas é bastante alta considerando a latitude em que se encontra.


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Dez 2017 às 13:59)




----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Dez 2017 às 14:08)




----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Dez 2017 às 14:10)




----------



## hurricane (28 Dez 2017 às 14:22)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


 Que sonho de Inverno! Espero que o frio Escandinavo faca uma visita ao Ocidente Europeu para presenciar algo parecido


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Dez 2017 às 14:35)

hurricane disse:


> Que sonho de Inverno! Espero que o frio Escandinavo faca uma visita ao Ocidente Europeu para presenciar algo parecido


Sonho? Era um bocado pesadelo... a Europa tb está com bastante neve.


----------



## hurricane (28 Dez 2017 às 14:55)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Sonho? Era um bocado pesadelo... a Europa tb está com bastante neve.


 
Eu ainda gostava de experimentar essa temperatura uma vez na vida. Tem a neve nos locais habituais mas nao está nada de especial. As temperaturas tem estado acima da media estas duas semanas e parece que vai continuar em Janeiro.


----------



## Orion (28 Dez 2017 às 15:15)

hurricane disse:


> Eu ainda gostava de experimentar essa temperatura uma vez na vida. Tem a neve nos locais habituais mas nao está nada de especial. As temperaturas tem estado acima da media estas duas semanas e parece que vai continuar em Janeiro.



Há casos mais difíceis.

É preciso seguir a meteorologia mas certos locais da Lapónia Finlandesa por vezes chegam aos -30º/-35º...



> The coldest day of winter is usually well after the winter solstice, at the end of January everywhere except the maritime islands and coastal regions, where the slower cooling of the sea delays the coldest period until the beginning of February. The coldest temperatures in winter are from -45°C to -50°C in Lapland and eastern Finland; from -35°C to -45°C elsewhere; and -25°C to -35°C over islands and coastal regions. The lowest temperature recorded in Helsinki is -34.3°C (1987). The lowest temperature recorded at any weather station in Finland as of 2010 is -51.5°C (1999).



... e hoje chegou aos -25º:







Demora mais tempo mas até podes fazer a viagem quase toda de comboio.

Bem sei que queres é ter -40º na rua e >+16º em casa mas as coisas não funcionam assim


----------



## hurricane (28 Dez 2017 às 16:06)

Orion disse:


> Há casos mais difíceis.
> 
> É preciso seguir a meteorologia mas certos locais da Lapónia Finlandesa por vezes chegam aos -30º/-35º...
> 
> ...


 Pois ahaha eu ter assim a cidade parada dois ou tres dias com neve!


----------



## cepp1 (29 Dez 2017 às 09:39)

http://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigo...co-do-aquecimento-global-para-combater-o-frio
Se o Trump não tinha que dizer trampa


----------



## Orion (29 Dez 2017 às 19:56)

http://www.meteociel.fr/observations-meteo/temperatures.php?region=na#


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Dez 2017 às 18:16)

*Niagara falls FREEZES as wind chill drops as low as -89 DEGREES and 220MILLION prepare for a VERY chilly New Year's Eve*

*Americans will see morning low temperatures in the single digits or below zero for New Year's weekend*
*Parts of Niagara Falls froze in midair as the water was coming over the peak, leaving sparkling icicles *
*Atop Mount Washington, the Northeast's highest peak, the temperature has hit -34 degrees with a -89 degree wind chill*
*Weather observers tested the cold on the summit by pouring out boiling water, which turned into 'snow'*
*In Erie, Pennsylvania, a storm dumped more than 65 inches of snow in a span of four days *
*Forecasters warned of hypothermia and frostbite from arctic air settling in over the US and spreading east*
*In South Dakota, an 83-year-old woman died from exposure to the cold after crashing her car on Saturday*


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...epare-chilly-New-Years-Eve.html#ixzz52llXH2NS 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook






+29
Visitors take photos at Niagara Falls as water freezes in mid-air on the brink of Horseshoe Falls. More than 220million people face below freezing temperatures on Friday, as temperatures are expected to drop further as the New Year's weekend continues






+29





+29

Though the conditions may be treacherous, gorgeous photos of places such as Niagara Falls show glittering frozen icicles and bright white snow piles almost make the arctic chill worth it






+29
About 220 million Americans will see morning low temperatures in the single digits or below zero heading into New Year's weekend 






+29
The bitter temperatures have already been blamed for a handful of deaths and cancelled in long list of weekend celebrations






+29

An arctic wind chill has taken hold of much of the US west of the Rockies. In Erie, Pennsylvania, a storm dumped more than 65 inches of snow in a span of four days



Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...epare-chilly-New-Years-Eve.html#ixzz52llzGxrv 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## hurricane (30 Dez 2017 às 22:13)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Niagara falls FREEZES as wind chill drops as low as -89 DEGREES and 220MILLION prepare for a VERY chilly New Year's Eve*
> 
> *Americans will see morning low temperatures in the single digits or below zero for New Year's weekend*
> *Parts of Niagara Falls froze in midair as the water was coming over the peak, leaving sparkling icicles *
> ...


 Impressionante quando o frio ataca esta regiao. O clima humido continental deve ser certamente o mais interessante. Veroes quentes e humidos, invernos frios e nevados e primaveras/outonos suaves.


----------



## Orion (31 Dez 2017 às 14:19)

Colossal nor'easter em perspetiva.


----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Dez 2017 às 14:21)




----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Dez 2017 às 14:26)

Orion disse:


> Colossal nor'easter em perspetiva.


----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Dez 2017 às 14:27)




----------



## Orion (31 Dez 2017 às 19:14)




----------

